# How many of us are buying too much yarn?



## Galaxy Knitter (Apr 12, 2015)

I feel like I'm going crazy buying yarn every week. I keep telling myself that the prices will go up in the Fall.
But I can't stop myself.
I live paycheck to paycheck, and I'm dipping into my savings, which was pitiful to begin with.


----------



## laurataylor08 (Dec 15, 2014)

It does become an addiction...make things to sell...good luck!


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Join the club.there is quite a few of us.


----------



## christiliz (Dec 20, 2011)

I was buying a lot of yarn, but I've managed to stop. The sad thing is I had a project in mind when I bought some of the yarn, now I don't remember what it was. With the rest of the yarn, I have to find a project that fits it. Sigh...


----------



## bane (Nov 27, 2012)

I have a very large stash, so I'm trying to be good !! I now only buy yarn that I don't have have or I can't get locally. But my resolve does weaken sometimes !! Lol.


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

Yes! I have a hard time resisting a sale!


----------



## Simone54 (Oct 9, 2013)

I hear ya! I am so attracted to some colours. Really trying to control myself by working through the stash before buying more.


----------



## Knittingnannie (Jan 28, 2011)

Oh My! that is so true I have loads of yarn and many patterns but forget what the idea was.... Promised myself would not buy any more !!!!!


----------



## Karenno1 (Mar 17, 2014)

im with you christiliz im the same trying to find patterns to fit yarn i already have ....think ill start a group knitters anonymous lol x want to join galaxy knitter


----------



## gremlin_in_the_attic (Jan 8, 2013)

I'm being brave and hoping I don't get banned from this group -- my personal opinion: Stash is a burden. Stash is too much pressure. Yarn is meant to run through our fingers and turn into something wonderful; it is not meant to sit on a shelf.
Enjoy your current project(s). It's OK to look ahead, dream and plan. Know what you will make next in your queue, keep an eye on the sales and buy only when you are ready to begin work on your project. It's OK to have more than one project on your hook / needles (I limit myself to 3) but be aware of your time limits. You can't take it with you and you don't win anything by dieing with the biggest stash. Stash happens! You will always have bits and ends, maybe even an extra skein from your completed projects. You will have these to play with and dream. Personally, I need to work them into my queue and use them up in hats, mittens or a stashbuster scarf. Yarn on the shelf makes me nuts!


----------



## to-cath (Feb 27, 2013)

Too much yarn????What a concept!


----------



## maureen0614 (Dec 16, 2012)

I am fortunate to have several LYS's in my area. One of them recently closed. The silver lining is that 50% off allowed me to buy yarn I would never have considered - alpaca and silk and llama and cashmere. I am no longer worried about boredom in my upcoming retirement!


----------



## sschimel (Mar 22, 2013)

Define too much.


----------



## janis blondel (May 20, 2011)

I buy far too much yarn and if it's not yarn it is patterns or buttons. I think I am beyond saving. Lol.


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

My compulsion to buy yarn was partially cured when my DW rounded up, sorted, and put into bins and I could see it all in one place. Now I will buy yarn for a specific project but I mostly avoid looking in the yarn sections of stores and sites online that sell yarn. Deciding to fully retire this fall (I've been doing substitute nursing for the past 3 years) is a compensatory treat to myself. I've also found myself not Pinning so many patterns to my various Pinterest board.


----------



## 33141 (Aug 24, 2011)

sschimel said:


> Define too much.


I'm with you - I guess when it runs me out of the house I'll know I've hit the "too much" stage. It might have been easier to ask who doesn't buy too much yarn.l


----------



## Gaildh (Jan 15, 2015)

As hard as it is I have put the brakes on! Stash busting now - Christmas is coming and a few biryhdays!


----------



## ANENOME (Apr 15, 2015)

sschimel said:


> Define too much.


Lol, exactly!


----------



## ElyseKnox (Sep 16, 2011)

Pretty much my thoughts. I came to the same conclusion about fabric when I worked in a fabric store. I got to the point that I would not buy fabric unless I was ready to take it home and start working on it immediately.



gremlin_in_the_attic said:


> I'm being brave and hoping I don't get banned from this group -- my personal opinion: Stash is a burden. Stash is too much pressure. Yarn is meant to run through our fingers and turn into something wonderful; it is not meant to sit on a shelf.
> Enjoy your current project(s). It's OK to look ahead, dream and plan. Know what you will make next in your queue, keep an eye on the sales and buy only when you are ready to begin work on your project. It's OK to have more than one project on your hook / needles (I limit myself to 3) but be aware of your time limits. You can't take it with you and you don't win anything by dieing with the biggest stash. Stash happens! You will always have bits and ends, maybe even an extra skein from your completed projects. You will have these to play with and dream. Personally, I need to work them into my queue and use them up in hats, mittens or a stashbuster scarf. Yarn on the shelf makes me nuts!


----------



## amberdragon (Dec 12, 2011)

in my opinion, what you are doing is different from just buying yarn....spending money you can't afford to spend is a real problem. maybe you need a friend you can be accountable to....you are in a hard place!! i will pray for you!! obsessions are not a joking matter...
Blessings


----------



## knittylou (May 24, 2011)

Hello my husband always says it is cheaper than therapy. As long as you keep enough to live for three years without your paycheck; and stay current in your bills; why not. Enjoy the ride of life.


----------



## jersgran (Mar 19, 2012)

I had a large stash and decided not to buy any more till my stash is manageable. I knitted for a "safe " house and used up quite a bit. As a thank you, someone from their staff donated a huge bag of mostly baby yarn. Oh-oh! Last month someone here at the complex died and guess who got her stash. I am starting to share with my knitting group because my stash is now SABLE.


----------



## Carol40 (Apr 15, 2015)

I have a trash bag(lg size) full of yarn I'm giving to Hospice. Starting over and buying yarn for planned projects. Yarn has taken over every corner of my house!! Lol. Love the feel of soft yarn.


----------



## smokinneedles (Jun 1, 2012)

I purchased yarn because it was on sale for $1.99 a skein I bought 10 skeins that I did not need. The yarn is fine no knots, ties in it or thin spots at all. I like the colour too.


----------



## Darjeeling18 (Dec 24, 2013)

I recently had a friend come in and help me organize my yarn...a little embarrassing because it was everywhere! I've tried to print out patterns for the yarn I've bought and store it with its yarn. So, I have a large project waiting basket, an ottoman full of hat and scarf projects, several Ikea bins full of good cottons, a large container of sock yarn, a bin full of bulky, several drawers of acrylic, etc, etc....I promised myself I would not buy yarn! So, I don't let myself look at all the adds I get. I've done pretty well in my 'recovery' except that one trip to Tuesday Morning....and I have picked up a few patterns for some of my stash yarn I now know I have.....and a few knitting notions....and people seem to give me their yarn....I'm an addict and a yarn rescuer! But, it feels good...


----------



## Tessa28 (Sep 26, 2011)

I have 2 small boxes of yarn and oddments of half balls etc. I buy for each project and any left over at the end goes into a box and becomes squares for a throw I am making for a single bed, I work on it in between projects. It has gone back in its box now as I have a black edge to edge cardigan to knit, heaven help me! got the yarn yesterday, and a Minion cardigan to knit. I don't have the room since I downsized my house and it taught me an important lesson, I have no where to put it so don't buy it. Every now and then it hurts to walk past my LYS and not look. Tessa28


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

I want yarn but dont need it, I have enough to last years, I know my son will just trash it when I am gone so I have put the brakes on, for now,... I have just spoken to him and told him he has to take it to the blind society which is my charity I support and he agreed. I am now crocheting hats for another charity to get rid of small bits.


----------



## emr521 (Nov 30, 2012)

I keep buying yarn and downloading patterns. I told myself last night that I have to stop. I really have to get caught up on projects I want to complete before Christmas. Sometimes I think I spend as much time buying yarn and planning projects than I do actually knitting.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

How much is too much? I don't understand.


----------



## MaggiMoonwytch (Jul 31, 2014)

How much is too much?

I think if we have the disposable income and the space then it's a matter of personal preference and absolutely nothing to do with anyone else. Like any habit though it CAN and does get out of hand. I think if we are comfortable with what we spend, buy and stash then that's fine. If it's causing embarassment or disquiet then it may be a problem and it may need sorting.

If we are spending money we can ill afford or hard earned savings that we may need for a rain day, then we need to maybe sit back and really think about what we are doing.


I don't have the biggest stash in the world, enough for probably 2 dozen garments besides current WIP's (about 7) and a large plastic storage bin of oddments and leftover balls. But as I'm downsizing and moving to a much much smaller house I won't have the space to keep adding, especially as I have other stashes (books, fabrics, beads, paints and canvases). Soooooooo I have to break the stash habit. I WILL buy more yarn before the stash is busted, but only for specific projects for my family. For example my son wants a really heavy super chunky black jumper and I don't have anything suitable in my stash.

It's not easy. I keep picking up yarn and putting it in my basket but so far I've managed to put it all backon the shelves. However.......... I have found a lovely LYS that has a knitting group I mean to join once we've moved and I've had my holiday......... soooooo............ the best laid plans and all that. ;-) :?


----------



## granknits (Jun 19, 2015)

sschimel said:


> Define too much.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

I can't buy new yarn as any spare money I have goes on petrol for hospital visits .lots of hospital visits . But I have been able to get some from a charity shop and a lovely KPer gifted me some too so while I don't have a stash I have enough to keep me knitting . I admit I do get slightly jealous when I see pictures of peoples yarn stashes especially the lovely colours


----------



## Galaxy Knitter (Apr 12, 2015)

Looks like I'm not the only one with this disease(?) Just joking. I have my 85 skeins in overnight bags, soft fabric bags, with zippers. They are hid in my closet, so my secret compulsion will hopefully not be discovered by my DH.
Thanks for all your replies, everyone.


----------



## MaggiMoonwytch (Jul 31, 2014)

Galaxy Knitter said:


> Looks like I'm not the only one with this disease(?) Just joking. I have my 85 skeins in overnight bags, soft fabric bags, with zippers. They are hid in my closet, so my secret compulsion will hopefully not be discovered by my DH.
> Thanks for all your replies, everyone.


He might not find the stash but if you have a joint bank account you may have some explaining to do if he checks the bank statement. Are they joint savings you have been secretly spending? If not............all's well and good but if they are.............. ouch!


----------



## Donnathomp (May 5, 2012)

christiliz said:


> I was buying a lot of yarn, but I've managed to stop. The sad thing is I had a project in mind when I bought some of the yarn, now I don't remember what it was. With the rest of the yarn, I have to find a project that fits it. Sigh...


Note to self: when buying yarn for a new project, put a small note with the yarn, mentioning what it was intended for. Lol


----------



## 33141 (Aug 24, 2011)

Donnathomp said:


> Note to self: when buying yarn for a new project, put a small note with the yarn, mentioning what it was intended for. Lol


I've started putting it in Ravelry as a new project, even if I don't have a picture yet. That lets me see check before I start to use part of it for something.


----------



## Galaxy Knitter (Apr 12, 2015)

No, we have separate accounts because I spent years quilting, and sewing and drained the bank account buying a Babylock Ellegante sewing/embroidery machine for $8,000.00 at Audrey's Sewing Studio in Salem, NH. I think that was around 10 years ago, but anyways, the machine is broken now, (Cheap crap) So now I only do crocheting and I'm trying some knitting. And I am never going to buy a knitting machine. I have no where to put it, and I almost lost my marriage with an over-priced sewing/embroidery machine, that I now hate. Sorry to use the word hate, but that's the truth.


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

Medieval Reenactor's Wife, here.

Like any other compulsion, it's not a problem until it impacts other areas of your life. Gambling is fine, until it impacts other areas of your life. Ditto drinking, collecting, cleaning, etc etc. If buying yarn is impacting other areas of your life, it may be time to take a good hard look at that.


----------



## Timeflies54 (May 30, 2011)

I have about 6 tubs or soft side zipper containers with yarn in them. One is for 100% wool where I have a small bag of moth balls hanging from the lid. That is no where near full. I have a small short container with doily thread, a tub of cotton yarns, 2 tubs of I Love This Yarn and RedHearts Love Yarn. I have a one large project on hold. All the yarn and the pattern is In that tub. I have some very nice yarn on the high end of the price scale that is waiting for the right pattern. And some soft yarn I purchased for 2 baby blankets that I over estimated the amount I would need. So I have enough to make another blanket and a sweater and a hat and some mittens and some booties......

My downfall is purchasing needles and hooks. I can finally afford to have the elite needles/hooks. What am I going to do with all those cheapie ones I bought years ago??? It would be sacriliges to throw them! I have a DIL who knits and crochets. I have already told her the whole kit and caboodle is hers! But her wonderful husband bought her all the super nice sets of needles and everything else a girl could want to knit/crochet! Thank goodness the granddaughters have a true interest in yarn!


----------



## Galaxy Knitter (Apr 12, 2015)

I have my wool in zip-lock bags with a dryer sheet with them. Others are sealed in the packages - clear plastic - that they were shipped with. I'm out of money, so that solves that problem for now.
I hate the smell of moth balls, and someone here on KP said to put a dryer sheet with the wool, and it would work like moth balls, so I'm hoping it's true.

Thanks to everyone who has posted.


----------



## peanutpatty (Oct 14, 2012)

I've really been trying to behave myself lately. I have 4 large totes in a closet, and more yarn all over the house. I was going to buy another tote for the rest, but it won't fit in the closet!! Lately I've been thinking I'd like to knit a light grey shawl to go with a dress I made myself and have been surfing the net for the right yarn. So far I haven't found anything I like and I'm hoping I get over the urge before I do. LOL


----------



## Daisybel (Nov 27, 2012)

I am buying too much - I seem to buy some after every chemo treatment to cheer myself up! I must try to stop as I have too much now and want to move house in a few months' time.


----------



## smasha12 (Oct 27, 2012)

There are 2 issues here.
The first is: why buy more than 2 or 3 projects' worth? ( I confess I have enough for several projects.)
The second is: why buy when you don't have enough money? The OP has already told us that she put her marriage at risk with the purchase of an expensive sewing machine. (Why not try selling it even if it's broken?). And she is now hiding her yarn from her DH, so she knows she's possibly risking her marriage for a second time. I know this sounds really harsh, but I think she needs to talk to someone about this. The question I would ask is: Why do you feel the need to do this? It sounds to me as though you need the security of a stash or that it's a reward to yourself. Pop psychology, I know.

I made a decision that I would try to reduce my stash a while ago. I've now got rid of everything I don't like or will never use. Now I'm alternating between stash yarns and yarn purchased for a specific project. Slow process!


----------



## Shannon123 (Mar 9, 2012)

No! Don't dip into your savings! Yarn will always be here and there will always be sales at the stores and destashes to shop from. You can only knit so much.


----------



## Irish knitter (Mar 29, 2011)

I have the biggest helper yet.....no money. If you do not have the money you cannot spend it.....


----------



## Irish knitter (Mar 29, 2011)

gremlin_in_the_attic said:


> I'm being brave and hoping I don't get banned from this group -- my personal opinion: Stash is a burden. Stash is too much pressure. Yarn is meant to run through our fingers and turn into something wonderful; it is not meant to sit on a shelf.
> Enjoy your current project(s). It's OK to look ahead, dream and plan. Know what you will make next in your queue, keep an eye on the sales and buy only when you are ready to begin work on your project. It's OK to have more than one project on your hook / needles (I limit myself to 3) but be aware of your time limits. You can't take it with you and you don't win anything by dieing with the biggest stash. Stash happens! You will always have bits and ends, maybe even an extra skein from your completed projects. You will have these to play with and dream. Personally, I need to work them into my queue and use them up in hats, mittens or a stashbuster scarf. Yarn on the shelf makes me nuts!


Seriously???? You need "yarn counseling" (just kidding).....


----------



## Shannon123 (Mar 9, 2012)

gremlin_in_the_attic said:


> I'm being brave and hoping I don't get banned from this group -- my personal opinion: Stash is a burden. Stash is too much pressure. Yarn is meant to run through our fingers and turn into something wonderful; it is not meant to sit on a shelf.
> Enjoy your current project(s). It's OK to look ahead, dream and plan. Know what you will make next in your queue, keep an eye on the sales and buy only when you are ready to begin work on your project. It's OK to have more than one project on your hook / needles (I limit myself to 3) but be aware of your time limits. You can't take it with you and you don't win anything by dieing with the biggest stash. Stash happens! You will always have bits and ends, maybe even an extra skein from your completed projects. You will have these to play with and dream. Personally, I need to work them into my queue and use them up in hats, mittens or a stashbuster scarf. Yarn on the shelf makes me nuts!


I'm with you! My stash is a monkey on my back. I finally matched patterns to my yarns on my Ravelry queue but I would be happier having the pattern first and then finding the perfect yarn for it. I love yarn sales though but have decided I have enough for now (10 SQs plus odds and ends).


----------



## dachsmom (Aug 23, 2011)

Yes, I have a lot-too much-I'm sure but I know when husband retires I will not be buying as much. I occasionally go thru and sell off some to keep it manageable, but it is nice to be able to go to the bins and pick something out. I almost always buy on sale, probably 95% of the time. Usually full price is only once a year at Stitches where I pick up a skein or two. Other than that it is on sale. I have been using some stash yarns and also have donated some of my stash to a family friend on a fixed income. I do like having, at any time, sweater quantity in several colors to choose from so I don't have to pay full price if I come across a pattern that I just have to make. Right now I am working on two projects from stash. Love it! I do need to kind of weed thru some of it that I have bought with no project in mind or leftover from this or that. It's on the list to do...


----------



## chubs (Nov 5, 2011)

Galaxy Knitter said:


> I feel like I'm going crazy buying yarn every week. I keep telling myself that the prices will go up in the Fall.
> But I can't stop myself.
> I live paycheck to paycheck, and I'm dipping into my savings, which was pitiful to begin with.


I think you are just hurting yourself IF you are using your savings to buy yarn that you don't need and are living paycheck to paycheck as you wrote you were doing ..


----------



## PRIN4 (May 7, 2013)

Define too much.



Galaxy Knitter said:


> I feel like I'm going crazy buying yarn every week. I keep telling myself that the prices will go up in the Fall.
> But I can't stop myself.
> I live paycheck to paycheck, and I'm dipping into my savings, which was pitiful to begin with.


----------



## PRIN4 (May 7, 2013)

Define too much.

P.S. My husband husband and I clearly define it differently.



Galaxy Knitter said:


> I feel like I'm going crazy buying yarn every week. I keep telling myself that the prices will go up in the Fall.
> But I can't stop myself.
> I live paycheck to paycheck, and I'm dipping into my savings, which was pitiful to begin with.


----------



## Galaxy Knitter (Apr 12, 2015)

Irish knitter said:


> I have the biggest helper yet.....no money. If you do not have the money you cannot spend it.....


That solves it for me. I did pay all my share of the bills, but I can't possibly buy any more yarn. Also, I have no credit card debt, because I haven't had a credit card in over 5 years, since I abused them too.


----------



## Galaxy Knitter (Apr 12, 2015)

Everyone is asking: Define too much. I counted 85 skeins, and it goes back 2 years, and I'm broke now anyways.


----------



## Clancy P (Feb 26, 2014)

Gaildh said:


> As hard as it is I have put the brakes on! Stash busting now - Christmas is coming and a few biryhdays!


That's what I'm doing...just finished 15 washcloths/dishcloths for local flood victims, a shawl, baby afghan and am now starting on Christmas gifts. I'm saving labels to convince myself I'm actually making a dent in my stash. 
(Un)fortunately, a new LYS is opening next month, then the Fiber Show near Dallas, Hill Country Yarn Crawl and Kid and Ewe are coming up...what to do???


----------



## mmorris (Sep 5, 2013)

No yarn sitting around--Yah! Am into patterns and organizing them. A friend came for a weekend and stole two notebooks--some friend! :roll:


----------



## Clancy P (Feb 26, 2014)

Donnathomp said:


> Note to self: when buying yarn for a new project, put a small note with the yarn, mentioning what it was intended for. Lol


I put the pattern in the bag with the yarn. If I don't, I'll never remember why I bought it.


----------



## Clancy P (Feb 26, 2014)

Galaxy Knitter said:


> No, we have separate accounts because I spent years quilting, and sewing and drained the bank account buying a Babylock Ellegante sewing/embroidery machine for $8,000.00 at Audrey's Sewing Studio in Salem, NH. I think that was around 10 years ago, but anyways, the machine is broken now, (Cheap crap) So now I only do crocheting and I'm trying some knitting. And I am never going to buy a knitting machine. I have no where to put it, and I almost lost my marriage with an over-priced sewing/embroidery machine, that I now hate. Sorry to use the word hate, but that's the truth.


Can you sell the sewing machine...someone might be willing to repair it. $8,000 machine may be crap, but it's certainly not cheap?


----------



## Galaxy Knitter (Apr 12, 2015)

Clancy P said:


> Can you sell the sewing machine...someone might be willing to repair it. $8,000 machine may be crap, but it's certainly not cheap?


Do you know the zigzag stitches that are several small stitches making each zig and making each zag? That's the latest stitch I was using to sew fat quarters on rips in our queen size bottom sheet, and that stitch went haywire on me. (it stopped embroidery years ago...) Now I can only straight stitch, and it won't anchor stitch anymore, and it only goes backward sometimes. Shame on Babylock for not giving enough warrantee. An $8000 machine should last 20 years.


----------



## bigtimeyarnie (Aug 26, 2012)

Donnathomp said:


> Note to self: when buying yarn for a new project, put a small note with the yarn, mentioning what it was intended for. Lol


Excellent Idea!!!


----------



## Galaxy Knitter (Apr 12, 2015)

Speaking of bed sheets, my mom still has some sheets from the 60's but now they are made too cheaply... they don't last even a year!!!


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

christiliz said:


> I was buying a lot of yarn, but I've managed to stop. The sad thing is I had a project in mind when I bought some of the yarn, now I don't remember what it was. With the rest of the yarn, I have to find a project that fits it. Sigh...


I've done the same..
Still I have a lot of yarn, and at some point, I said STOP!!!


----------



## agilitybritts (Jul 5, 2013)

I have had the same problem. A LYS close and had sales on their in stock yarn. Couldn't resist and bought way too much yarn.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

It's the buzz you get when it is delivered. Even when you know what is inside it is still exciting to open.


----------



## st1tch (Dec 13, 2011)

I'm as bad and we are living on pension now and really need to be careful with money but it's a bit like all addictions, you have to to get your fix! I do get really mad at myself because I have enough yarn stashed away to last me probably for the rest of my life, but I just can't help it.


----------



## jojo111 (Aug 2, 2014)

I know I'll be considered an oddball for saying this, but I don't have this problem. I look at yarn frequently, both online and in stores. I pick it up, feel it, etc., but if I don't have something in mind for it, I put it back. I have the pleasure of sight and feel and it is enough. Since your income is limited, why don't you try my method? Maybe you could focus on looking up patterns to make things from your stash.


----------



## VBongards (Jan 6, 2015)

Putting my hand up!


----------



## britmaid (Jul 26, 2011)

seems like im in excellent company


----------



## Jean Keith (Feb 17, 2011)

Same here, I'm with you.


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

Shannon123 said:


> No! Don't dip into your savings! Yarn will always be here and there will always be sales at the stores and destashes to shop from. You can only knit so much.


I agree, 
I would not dip into my savings or use money meant for bills.

If you see yarn you like with no project in mind and can afford to buy it, then do so but if it isn't in the budget then pass on it.

If not that yarn, you will always find another yarn at the time you need it for a project.

I use to go to the LYS at least once a month and buy yarn for my mom, now I have a lot of it back she didn't use, along with the many boxes of my own yarn.

If you are getting in over your head financially buying yarn, best way is to not go to the store, or go to the web sites.
Then you won't look to buy.


----------



## Frannyward (Mar 22, 2012)

christiliz said:


> I was buying a lot of yarn, but I've managed to stop. The sad thing is I had a project in mind when I bought some of the yarn, now I don't remember what it was. With the rest of the yarn, I have to find a project that fits it. Sigh...


The same with me.


----------



## SharonM (Nov 25, 2011)

I have a huge stash as well, and whenever I see something pretty I buy it. My logic, rationalization really, is that I hope to retire soon and won't have enough extra cash to be able to afford the yarn when I have the time to use it!!! Just being prepared, that's all!!


----------



## gramu2e (Jun 18, 2015)

Yarn, yarn, yarn - really how much is to much? Is there such a thing as to much? Well of course there is if it is depleting your resources but as addictions go it is one of the most harmless. I personally have enough yarn to insulate a two bedroom home. Whatever I spend on yarn I save on heat - yes I really believe that. I have, however, had to declare a moratorium on yarn purchasing due to lack of storage space. Anyway - back to your problem - have you considered joining or starting a knitting group where members frequently will maintain a bin of "extra" yarn for trade or even free. We all have bits and pieces left from projects and we cannot bring ourselves to throw it out - might be a good way to meet your need to come home with something soft and pretty. I wish you luck with your pursuit of financial stability. Have you considered knitting a bank? Have a great day!


----------



## gramu2e (Jun 18, 2015)

I am retired and you are right - you definitely can be financially challenged and yet have lots of time to knit. Love your plan -


----------



## stitcheswarden10 (Jul 24, 2014)

With a huge stash you are always knitting with old yarn! For me the fun is buying new yarn in fresh new colors and knitting it up. To each their own I suppose. To me a big stash would be a burden. We are all in it to have fun.


----------



## gramu2e (Jun 18, 2015)

I am retired and you are right - you definitely can be financially challenged and yet have lots of time to knit. Love your plan -


----------



## catherine nehse (Jun 4, 2015)

I used to be the same - ribbon, buttons, material, crochet cotton, wool, you name it I bought it just because I liked the colour or texture. I would also buy for specific projects and landed up with many wip! Then through financial constraints and having to move to smaller accommodation, I was forced to "sort" my stash
I sadly gave away a lot of it, but all to a worthy cause. The excellent part is that I now had time to address the wip which I kept. One little jersey was just so darling - it was my first attempt at quite an involved fair isle pattern of a tractor 
I started it in July 2004, and finished it in June this year. As I don't have grandsons, I gifted it to a little homeless boy that my sister knew about - was so heartwarming that all the cost and work didn't go to waste! I'm now down to only 2 items which I'm really looking forward to finishing soon. I still have quite a stash, but only buy when there's something need to make to gift someone with. There's something SO satisfying about looking at your stash and all the possibilities that run through your mind! Alas, I'm no help, as I know that the minute I can, I will be "stashing " again!


----------



## missjg (Nov 18, 2012)

according to me ... never
according to hubby "are WE going into the sock business?"


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

If you're dipping into your savings and living pay check to pay check, maybe it is time to concentrate on using the yarn you have.
Buying yarn is an addiction. Time to enjoy the satisfaction of knitting!


----------



## barbarafletcher (Apr 2, 2012)

Addicted too....&#128533;


----------



## Lovinknittin (Apr 2, 2011)

christiliz said:


> I was buying a lot of yarn, but I've managed to stop. The sad thing is I had a project in mind when I bought some of the yarn, now I don't remember what it was. With the rest of the yarn, I have to find a project that fits it. Sigh...


Yes. I find that if you organize your yarn by weight, you use it more intelligently. It's great knowing what you have in your stash. Don't go into savings.


----------



## sliddic2 (Feb 17, 2015)

HA! I can relate. I buy yarn at an amazing sale price but by the time I receive it in the mail I've forgotten why I only purchased 400 yds! This is so pretty why didn't I buy more!?! With my most recent purchase I printed out the order and wrote down what I intended to do with each item...great idea...I've lost the list! So much for getting organized!!!!


----------



## alamar (Feb 1, 2015)

My stash is huge
Smiley s yarns had yarn riots every month
Do I feel pressure?
Never
This is my hobby and I love it
I give yarn away
Knit for charity
Knitting is respite
Enjoy life is too short


----------



## Angela W (Aug 31, 2011)

How can anybody buy "too much" yarn? No such thing!!!


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

Yeah, I'm at the point where I SHOULDN'T be buying any more yarn... because of finances and because I don't NEED any more yarn; I've a lovely stash just waiting to be knitted. BUT, I too just can't help myself. I just bought more yesterday and thinking of buying some dk yarn that I will need in the future. Yikes!! I can't believe I just wrote what I did. I'm beyond saving... just as janis blondel just admitted. Yeah, janis... it's buttons too. Lord have mercy... help me!!


----------



## craftmum (Apr 26, 2015)

I have a HUGE stash. My friend and are are working towards a craft stall to help fund raise for St John Cadet Division (St John Ambulance). They are self funded so we do our own fund raising to help towards the running of the division. Unfortunately That has come to a short halt as I have six and a half dozen order for tea towels.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

Angela W said:


> How can anybody buy "too much" yarn? No such thing!!!


I agree, "no such thing." Woe is me... us.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

gramu2e said:


> I am retired and you are right - you definitely can be financially challenged and yet have lots of time to knit. Love your plan -


What plan... I'll have to search for the thread that you're making reference to? I'm retired too... and all the above.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

missjg said:


> according to me ... never
> according to hubby "are WE going into the sock business?"


You go, girl!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Count me in but I refuse to go to any 12 step program for that... :lol: :lol:


----------



## pridie (May 24, 2011)

I hope this will help everyone rest easy when I say that I own and operate a local yarn shop which is bad enough but I also have one room full in my house and twelve 80 litre containers full in my bedroom. I look at it this way, knitting is my best friend, hobby, enjoyment, income, gift giving, insulation lol, creative outlet, it is who I am. Everyone has something they spend their money on and you can't take it with you. I plan to have fun playing with yarn and my puppy lol as long as I can or until the good Lord takes me home


----------



## carrottop71 (Jul 17, 2011)

Galaxy Knitter said:


> I feel like I'm going crazy buying yarn every week. I keep telling myself that the prices will go up in the Fall.
> But I can't stop myself.
> I live paycheck to paycheck, and I'm dipping into my savings, which was pitiful to begin with.


Do we have to tell the truth. I just went to Columbus and spent almost $400. on knitting stuff and yarn. I have no one to hide it from anymore. So I'm on the loose.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

patocenizo said:


> Count me in but I refuse to go to any 12 step program for that... :lol: :lol:


Yeah! We don't wanna be cured of this addiction.


----------



## fisherwoman (Feb 24, 2012)

Once I stopped printing out Coupons to buy yarn at a reduced price, I stopperd buying more yarn.

My new goal is to use what I have and then buy more. 

I figure I am 'too old' to knit with the yarn that I do have and that is depressing.

Probably because I have a big birthday coming up in September.

That fifures into the knitting equation.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

I wish I could feel sorry for you but actually I am smiling and wishing you happiness.


pridie said:


> I hope this will help everyone rest easy when I say that I own and operate a local yarn shop which is bad enough but I also have one room full in my house and twelve 80 litre containers full in my bedroom. I look at it this way, knitting is my best friend, hobby, enjoyment, income, gift giving, insulation lol, creative outlet, it is who I am. Everyone has something they spend their money on and you can't take it with you. I plan to have fun playing with yarn and my puppy lol as long as I can or until the good Lord takes me home


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

sliddic2 said:


> HA! I can relate. I buy yarn at an amazing sale price but by the time I receive it in the mail I've forgotten why I only purchased 400 yds! This is so pretty why didn't I buy more!?! With my most recent purchase I printed out the order and wrote down what I intended to do with each item...great idea...I've lost the list! So much for getting organized!!!!


Make a file on your computer. I'm always loosing lists but I've never yet misplaced my computer .


----------



## Angela W (Aug 31, 2011)

It's the same when you make your own clothes... you have a huge stash of fabrics waiting to be made up. They do all get used... but maybe not this week!


----------



## zipknitter (Feb 6, 2011)

I look at it this way, I love yarn, my buying it keeps stores afloat, the delivery people stay in business and the post office too, so I'm helping the economy, plus it helps to insulate the walls in the yarn room. And my local lumber yard gets business when I but boards to enlarge the size of the shelves to store the yarn, so it's a win/win situation.


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh, yes....


----------



## zipknitter (Feb 6, 2011)

oooops make that buy boards.


----------



## Angela W (Aug 31, 2011)

I like your thinking! Have you ever tought of managing the national economy (in almost ANY country!!!)


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

I am so with you!!!


zipknitter said:


> I look at it this way, I love yarn, my buying it keeps stores afloat, the delivery people stay in business and the post office too, so I'm helping the economy, plus it helps to insulate the walls in the yarn room. And my local lumber yard gets business when I but boards to enlarge the size of the shelves to store the yarn, so it's a win/win situation.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

I will vote for that woman or at least to have her be Woman of the Year !


Angela W said:


> I like your thinking! Have you ever tought of managing the national economy (in almost ANY country!!!)


----------



## to-cath (Feb 27, 2013)

I sew as well as knit so have masses of fabric, too! I tell my friends I should go shopping in my own house---lots of choice, and it's already paid for!


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

Simone54 said:


> I hear ya! I am so attracted to some colours. Really trying to control myself by working through the stash before buying more.


 I am doing the same. I even bought a knitting pattern book [something I RARELY EVER DO] so I could use up the "stash" of odds and ends and leftovers.
So far, it's working. I'm working on MY afghan now so it will be some time before I tackle anything else [but the "Homeless Vets Program" donations are the ONLY exception].


----------



## Shautzie (Jun 9, 2013)

There is no such thing as "too much" yarn.


----------



## dauntiekay (Jan 18, 2014)

I don't knit as much in the summer as I do in the winter--probably because I tend to become more involved in other activities especially out of doors. I seldom do much buying of yarn in the summer unless there is a sale on something I will knit in the wintertime so I do not collect so much--ok I have three grocery bags full in the other room--lol.


----------



## MartyCare (Feb 16, 2011)

I buy too much yarn. Count me in. Have you heard the joke about the genie who provides three wishes to a knitter?
Carol K in OH


----------



## lainey_h (Dec 14, 2013)

I finally pulled all of my yarn out of its various hidey holes, put it all in one place, and started putting yarn into ziploc bags. As I put the yarn together, I found the pattern that it was intended for and put a label on (or the pattern inside) the bag. I still have too much yarn, really, but now I know what it's all going to.


----------



## tmvasquez (May 7, 2013)

Hmmm, I don't want to be cured. I love yarn. I love having tons of it on hand. I don't drink or smoke or buy expensive clothes. I buy yarn. It is my drug of choice. Whenever I get new yarn it makes me happy happy happy. Just going through my tubs to see what I have brings on euphoria. No rehab available or wanted.&#128525;


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

Shautzie said:


> There is no such thing as "too much" yarn.


It really is fun to say, but when one is spending money one can't afford, using savings, hiding yarn from husband, etc. I believe it's become a problem for that individual.


----------



## barbdpayne (Jan 24, 2011)

Too much yarn???? Is there such a thing? I'm dumbfounded. Let me ponder this---after I go to my LYS and see what new yarn they have in stock.


----------



## Slambis (Feb 13, 2015)

Please don't spend money you can't afford on yarn. Use what you have and enjoy the items you make. 

When a hobby becomes a financial burden it's no longer a hobby, it's a problem.


----------



## tamy04951 (May 16, 2014)

Yarn addict on the road to recovery!! Ha ha ha just kidding I'm on the road to the yarn shop!


----------



## Angela W (Aug 31, 2011)

Very nicely said!


----------



## jobailey (Dec 22, 2011)

gremlin_in_the_attic said:


> I'm being brave and hoping I don't get banned from this group -- my personal opinion: Stash is a burden. Stash is too much pressure. Yarn is meant to run through our fingers and turn into something wonderful; it is not meant to sit on a shelf.
> Enjoy your current project(s). It's OK to look ahead, dream and plan. Know what you will make next in your queue, keep an eye on the sales and buy only when you are ready to begin work on your project. It's OK to have more than one project on your hook / needles (I limit myself to 3) but be aware of your time limits. You can't take it with you and you don't win anything by dieing with the biggest stash. Stash happens! You will always have bits and ends, maybe even an extra skein from your completed projects. You will have these to play with and dream. Personally, I need to work them into my queue and use them up in hats, mittens or a stashbuster scarf. Yarn on the shelf makes me nuts!


I am right with you on this! I too keep two or three projects going at all times and the yarn I have in my "stash" is designated for specific projects and the pattern is stored right with it so I know what the yarn is for. Every once in a while when I look at left over yarn and there is nothing else I want to do with it, I give it away. Schools love it for projects.

I find if I buy yarn just because it is beautiful with no pattern to go with it, I waste so much time looking for a pattern that the particular yarn will work with. I get very frustrated because that is time that I could use knitting!

If you are dipping into saving to buy "stash" that you need to stop! That is craziness!!!


----------



## MartyCare (Feb 16, 2011)

Medieval Reenactor said:


> It really is fun to say, but when one is spending money one can't afford, using savings, hiding yarn from husband, etc. I believe it's become a problem for that individual.


Yes, I agree. Spending money one can't afford is a problem that some gamblers have, and that is a problem that interferes with a person's well-being. Hiding yarn from husband is a type of lying, and that might be a sign of problem within the couple. For instance, when my child lied to me, it made me wonder if I was reacting wrong when she told me an unpleasant truth.
Carol K in OH


----------



## Rosette (Oct 7, 2011)

Ye, I think your yarn shopping has taken on a life of its own. Time to stop. Money in your bank account is better than stash in the cupboard. I find it difficult to walk past a bargain and the greater the discount, the more likely it is to find its way into my shopping bag. You have enough yarn for the time being and there will always be new sales and beautiful new yarn. Whatever it is that sends you off to buy more, try and direct your attention to your stash and find what you need there. You loved it when you bought it, so use it up making something beautiful or useful. 
My knitting room (tiny bedroom!) needs decorating so last week I went through my stash. Horrors! I will spare you the details but I will say that I am not buying any yarn or patterns until I have used up or given away most of my stash. Good luck and happy knitting!


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

I buy too much yarn, too. But right now, I'm using up my stash making way too many sweaters. I'm not sure exactly where I'll put them all!

Hazel


----------



## yeddie52 (Nov 5, 2012)

I too have to control my impulses to buy - buy - buy. A while back I did start putting a printed pattern in a zip lock bag with the yarn I bought for the specific pattern. It helps, but that also takes up a lot of room. (They don't make floors big enough these days!)


----------



## jeanne63 (Mar 14, 2014)

Guess I'm under control...I don't buy unless I know exactly what I'm knitting. I'm not able to visualize without specifics...I don't know what every type of yarn will work for a future pattern, nor do I know how much to buy on the off chance I may knit a man's sweater or a kid's cowl. 
I'm just not, nor can afford to be, a "stasher".

Where does the period after stasher belong...inside or outside the quotes " " ?


----------



## jeanne63 (Mar 14, 2014)

christiliz said:


> I was buying a lot of yarn, but I've managed to stop. The sad thing is I had a project in mind when I bought some of the yarn, now I don't remember what it was. With the rest of the yarn, I have to find a project that fits it. Sigh...


Exactly why I don't "just" buy...plus it costs too much, for me.


----------



## nanaof3 (Sep 17, 2011)

I say you can never have to much yarn.....myself..I only buy what I have a plan for....but if you want to give it to me...I'll make room...I have a friend who bought out a yarn shop...gave her a hand organizing, great fun by the way, and she gave me a bunch of fiber for helping her out...!


----------



## Maureen0722 (Jun 9, 2015)

Chiming in on this one. I have far too much yarn, and as of last night I put myself on a yarn ban. I made an online purchase last night and I won't be looking at any internet email sales, and will slap myself silly if I walk into any yarn store....

I too am trying to re-organize my yarns so that I can see them displayed. Maybe that will show me visually that I don't need anymore......

I feel your pain


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

jeanne63 said:


> I'm just not, nor can afford to be, a "stasher".
> 
> Where does the period after stasher belong...inside or outside the quotes " " ?


Depends on which style manual you're using. In my work, I usually use the Chicago Manual of Style. That requires that you put the period inside the quotation marks.

Hazel


----------



## theknitstitch (May 23, 2011)

I have to say I am in the minority here and have very little stash. I prefer to knit with current yarns (fibers, colors, etc) rather than something that has been sitting in a bin for a while. I also don't crank out projects like many of you. I don't go for the sales. I would prefer to save up to afford a quality yarn to knit with rather then buy cheaper yarn and have lots of it. 
But this is my way, and it works for me! We all have our own ways of doing things, but I do agree with those of you who posted if you are living pay check to paycheck and still buying lots of yarn that you can't afford, then there is a bigger issue going on that should be addressed.


----------



## PRIN4 (May 7, 2013)

Punch line? I haven't heard this one.



MartyCare said:


> I buy too much yarn. Count me in. Have you heard the joke about the genie who provides three wishes to a knitter?
> Carol K in OH


----------



## essbee (May 13, 2012)

I blame it on the coupons! Who wants to miss 50% off on a yarn you love that you may use in the future? I can't use the coupon on a sale item so if a particular yarn I want is on sale, I use the coupon for something else and buy t he yarn I want that is on sale. I recently moved my sewing/craft room to a different room in the house and even I have to admit that my husband is right; I have an obscene amount of yarn. Currently making stash buster items! :thumbup:


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

christiliz said:


> I was buying a lot of yarn, but I've managed to stop. The sad thing is I had a project in mind when I bought some of the yarn, now I don't remember what it was. With the rest of the yarn, I have to find a project that fits it. Sigh...


Ditto! Me to a T! Bins and bins of yarn!


----------



## Meryl Needles (Aug 31, 2012)

I keep a stash. I crochet different size afghans for the annual Chinese auction where I live. Then there are the afghans I make for the library where my late sister was the director. Nice to have yarn on hand whenever I'm ready to start a new afghan.


----------



## flitri (Jun 13, 2011)

I received a $10.00 voucher from "Spotlight" for my birthday. so I naturally had to go and use it didn't I. They had a 40% sale on wool/yarn there also, so I got enough of the pink wool to make myself a jumper/cardigan, some small balls to do the flowers on a rug that I am making, blue wool for a pair of socks and ribbon to finish off some baby clothes.
This was only $38.26 and with the voucher it was brought down to $28.26.


----------



## tmvasquez (May 7, 2013)

Medieval Reenactor said:


> It really is fun to say, but when one is spending money one can't afford, using savings, hiding yarn from husband, etc. I believe it's become a problem for that individual.


Oh honey, I would never advocate spending money you don't have. Even though I spend my entertainment budget on yarn, it is money I budget for. There was a time when I could not afford to buy yarn whenever I wanted it. I hope I never have to go back to that but if I do I am prepared with my stash.


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

I have a few skeins .. maybe 75.


----------



## Larkster (Feb 25, 2012)

christiliz said:


> I was buying a lot of yarn, but I've managed to stop. The sad thing is I had a project in mind when I bought some of the yarn, now I don't remember what it was. With the rest of the yarn, I have to find a project that fits it. Sigh...


I have the same problem....so I started printing the pattern and putting it in the bag with the yarn. That way, when I get around to starting a new project, I can see what I had in mind.

Happy knitting!


----------



## Pam in LR (Feb 16, 2012)

Looks like you've hit a hot topic here!
It's good to have a stash, you never know what might come up to keep you home for a long time, or broke for a long time. You know you're beyond that, though, so it's time for a change.
It's a good thing you know it's time to stop, but, as you and others have said, that's not really possible. What might be possible is to get a grip. Put your yarn shop trips on the calendar. Don't go in on impulse, go when the calendar says you plan to. Say you go every other Tuesday. On the Tuesday you don't go, put that time to another use - knitting, for instance.
Put yourself on a budget. Give yourself $50 a month to spend on yarn, for instance. Stick with it. 
Ask yourself what you would rather have even more than yarn. Save up for it.
You might even ask your DH for help. Ask him to have a look through your stash and pick out something to use for a gift to his sister, mother, co-worker. He doesn't have to see it all at once, either.
I think it's very common for people to confuse acquisition with accomplishment. Both feel good, and acquisition is easier.
Good luck! I'm rooting for you, not your compulsion!


----------



## LindaH (Feb 1, 2011)

I have more yarn than I will use in my lifetime, so I have managed to stop buying it.


----------



## LilgirlCA (Jan 22, 2011)

I was buying too much yarn too - and too many seed beads. So for more than a year I only go into the craft stores to buy something specific and try to stay out of the yarn and seed bead aisles. 

I have been knitting up my surplus (stash) yarn into lapafghans and donating them to a group which supplies our local hospital. Lately I'm down to partial skeins in much of my stash so I wind short lengths into balls and knit chevron lapafghans.

So far, I don't have a plan for reducing my stash of seed beads but that may happen when I start teaching weaving with seed beads at our local Adult Education school this fall


----------



## anteateralice (Mar 28, 2015)

I too am getting my dream needles and have tons of old cheap ones I now don't need. I am giving them away to two spots: the retirement home in town has a knitting group of people on very fixed incomes and they welcome all donations (yarn,too!) and a member of my knitting group has a children's knitting group at her church and she will use some of them.


Timeflies54 said:


> I have about 6 tubs or soft side zipper containers with yarn in them. One is for 100% wool where I have a small bag of moth balls hanging from the lid. That is no where near full. I have a small short container with doily thread, a tub of cotton yarns, 2 tubs of I Love This Yarn and RedHearts Love Yarn. I have a one large project on hold. All the yarn and the pattern is In that tub. I have some very nice yarn on the high end of the price scale that is waiting for the right pattern. And some soft yarn I purchased for 2 baby blankets that I over estimated the amount I would need. So I have enough to make another blanket and a sweater and a hat and some mittens and some booties......
> 
> My downfall is purchasing needles and hooks. I can finally afford to have the elite needles/hooks. What am I going to do with all those cheapie ones I bought years ago??? It would be sacriliges to throw them! I have a DIL who knits and crochets. I have already told her the whole kit and caboodle is hers! But her wonderful husband bought her all the super nice sets of needles and everything else a girl could want to knit/crochet! Thank goodness the granddaughters have a true interest in yarn!


----------



## gertrude (May 26, 2011)

I make a list for Christmas presents each June and I then look at my stash of yarn. I only buy then what I need to accomplish the task. This summer I am making cowls for the grammar school girls of my friends and some mittens. The mittens are school colors or solids; the cowls are 2 colors or solids. When that is used up I will look for yarn. I keep it in a bin and won't go to 2 bins.


----------



## gertrude (May 26, 2011)

I make a list for Christmas presents each June and I then look at my stash of yarn. I only buy then what I need to accomplish the task. This summer I am making cowls for the grammar school girls of my friends and some mittens. The mittens are school colors or solids; the cowls are 2 colors or solids. When that is used up I will look for yarn. I keep it in a bin and won't go to 2 bins.


----------



## Beetytwird (Jan 19, 2011)

Too much yarn......ain't no such thing!


----------



## horsenut1948 (Mar 3, 2013)

I'm in the stash club too!! :thumbup:


----------



## Elizabeth48 (Nov 28, 2014)

gremlin_in_the_attic said:


> I'm being brave and hoping I don't get banned from this group -- my personal opinion: Stash is a burden. Stash is too much pressure. Yarn is meant to run through our fingers and turn into something wonderful; it is not meant to sit on a shelf.
> Enjoy your current project(s). It's OK to look ahead, dream and plan. Know what you will make next in your queue, keep an eye on the sales and buy only when you are ready to begin work on your project. It's OK to have more than one project on your hook / needles (I limit myself to 3) but be aware of your time limits. You can't take it with you and you don't win anything by dieing with the biggest stash. Stash happens! You will always have bits and ends, maybe even an extra skein from your completed projects. You will have these to play with and dream. Personally, I need to work them into my queue and use them up in hats, mittens or a stashbuster scarf. Yarn on the shelf makes me nuts!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Amyg (Mar 17, 2014)

to-cath said:


> Too much yarn????What a concept!


Is there such a thing?


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Galaxy Knitter said:


> No, we have separate accounts because I spent years quilting, and sewing and drained the bank account buying a Babylock Ellegante sewing/embroidery machine for $8,000.00 at Audrey's Sewing Studio in Salem, NH. I think that was around 10 years ago, but anyways, the machine is broken now, (Cheap crap) So now I only do crocheting and I'm trying some knitting. And I am never going to buy a knitting machine. I have no where to put it, and I almost lost my marriage with an over-priced sewing/embroidery machine, that I now hate. Sorry to use the word hate, but that's the truth.


If the machine can be fixed and it should be able to be at that price, sell it as is . Get an estimate for the work, pick a price you can live with and take the estimate off. Someone will be more than happy to get it, if it can be fixed. You may have to agree to take it back if it cannot be fixed but better than having it hang around and drive you nuts with bad memories. 
It is so hard to pass up the great sales. But I can now, we will be downsizing in the future and I absolutely cannot get yarn and fabric into a smaller place. 
Scrutinize your yarn, actually count how many projects you can make and include the left overs for little things and how many can you do in a year? Reality sets in. Write out the numbers, put it on the fridge and a list in your purse if necessary to curb the splurge!
As mentioned before, I "buy" from my own stash. I put the $ in a separate account, piggy bank in this case, and then at the end of the year I can do something fun, pay a bill, keep saving for a rainy day, whatever I decide. The buying thing is a brain tease, yes I am shopping, no I am not adding to my stash.
I must add, I have not ever had a pair of designer jeans, new clothes every year, wear ordinary shoes etc. choices I made to not break the bank when I bought my hobby/income supplies the budget just would not handle. You will find a way that suits your life style, be brave! The rewards are worth it. Peace of mind for me tops the list.


----------



## anteateralice (Mar 28, 2015)

My stash is also pretty huge and I laughed when someone wrote 80 skeins - like that's a lot?!?! My DH got in a lot of trouble asking if I could knit it all before I die. 

As the Yarn Harlot noted - did anyone tell Michelangelo he had too much paint?

Currently I guess my stash size has burdened me because I don't buy yarn any more unless I have a new project (usually friends of my kids or of myself who are having babies) and don't have any yarn on hand that will work for it. Otherwise I don't buy any more.

It's hard for me to have yarn and have to find a pattern I like/want to make that uses just that size yarn and amount. I just agonize over it (drat you Ravelry!) so no more undedicated yarn purchases for me.


----------



## retiredR (Mar 1, 2013)

I also have a large stash. But I have been very good lately,
I have not bought yarn in probably 2 months. I think about it but then talk myself out of it. It is hard to pass up the coupons that are available. I redid my stash and now have lists of what I have. I hope I can keep it up until I have used some of the stash.


----------



## retiredR (Mar 1, 2013)

I also have a large stash. But I have been very good lately,
I have not bought yarn in probably 2 months. I think about it but then talk myself out of it. It is hard to pass up the coupons that are available. I redid my stash and now have lists of what I have. I hope I can keep it up until I have used some of the stash.


----------



## Runner Girl (Mar 27, 2013)

Having what some consider "too much yarn" applies to any type of hobby we may decide to pursue. I used to make/sell jewelry and have enough beads and findings to open a bead shop! I sew and have a 15-drawer dresser filled w/fabric. I also now have enough yarn to open a yarn shop. But, I look at it this way - I have these items on hand when I want to make a piece of jewelry as a gift; options for my next knitting or crochet project w/o having to buy more yarn; and it does no one any harm. It's much better to spend one's money (as long as one can afford it) on these "vices" rather than on cigarettes, alcohol, or drugs. I would much rather be addicted to my hobbies than the other!!


----------



## maryannn (Feb 17, 2011)

Probably all of us.


----------



## beverly100 (Jul 11, 2015)

I was guilty also until I realized I never had enough Hartford a project and was forced to buy more. Now I have a stash of for many mittens or scarves no one wants. I am now buying only for the project I am working on. Too much money sitting in totes.


----------



## Frosch (Feb 5, 2014)

I'm trying to be good. I've made a deal with myself!!!! Use up some of your stash, and then buy some new. So one moment my stash is getting smaller, the next, again I couldn't control myself. Believe it or not, I have a package of yarn (still in original wrapping) that I bought at a close-out sale when I was in Germany in 1992! Some things just can't be helped.


----------



## amortje (Feb 10, 2013)

Galaxy Knitter said:


> No, we have separate accounts because I spent years quilting, and sewing and drained the bank account buying a Babylock Ellegante sewing/embroidery machine for $8,000.00 at Audrey's Sewing Studio in Salem, NH. I think that was around 10 years ago, but anyways, the machine is broken now, (Cheap crap) So now I only do crocheting and I'm trying some knitting. And I am never going to buy a knitting machine. I have no where to put it, and I almost lost my marriage with an over-priced sewing/embroidery machine, that I now hate. Sorry to use the word hate, but that's the truth.


Isn't there a possibility to repair your sewing machine?


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

I feel guilty when I go into a yarn store and don't buy anything. I really want LYSs to stay in business! So far, two of the four LYSs in Tallahassee have closed, but one has expanded greatly. And it looks like there'll soon be a yarn store in nearby Havana, FL. That's only fifteen minutes' drive from my house, so that makes it the closest LYS to me.

I'm giving a lot of yarn that I know I won't use to Goodwill. And I've been knitting up a lot of my stash. But I keep knitting pullovers, and now I have a ton of them! Oh well. I'll have a different pullover to wear almost every day in the winter! And I've done a lot of summer tops, too.

What I really need to get working on is socks. I NEED socks. And I've got plenty of sock yarn. So, while I just love knitting pullovers, I must make myself knit socks, because I really really can use a lot of them.

Hazel


----------



## Kathie (Mar 29, 2011)

I have a huge yarn stash that I've accumulated over the years but I can't say I ever dipped into saving to buy any of it. That's a different issue.


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

I used to buy yarn like it was never going to be made again and ended up with a seriously useless stash. If it was on sale, I bought it. If it was pretty, I bought it. If I had some genius idea (that didn't pan out), I bought tons of it.

3 years ago, maybe longer, I put a "stash buying ban" on myself. I donated/gave away my most useless stash (though it all went to good causes). I've been knitting from my stash ever sense. I've gone from 9 huge storage bags down to 4. 

I do still buy yarn, but it's for specific projects. I do also allow myself 1 - 2 spending sprees a year. I usually hit Knitpicks Black Friday sale and place an order from Yarn Paradise (Ice Yarn) because I absolutely adore kid mohair and I can get it at less than 1/3 of cost of buying elsewhere. 

I have to admit, I'm happier with less stash and I get happier every time I can empty a bag.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Amen!!!


Shautzie said:


> There is no such thing as "too much" yarn.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Ain't the truth!!


Beetytwird said:


> Too much yarn......ain't no such thing!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Oh my!! Yes I love the Michelangelo bit.


anteateralice said:


> My stash is also pretty huge and I laughed when someone wrote 80 skeins - like that's a lot?!?! My DH got in a lot of trouble asking if I could knit it all before I die.
> 
> As the Yarn Harlot noted - did anyone tell Michelangelo he had too much paint?
> 
> ...


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

A few years back I put myself on the DO NOT BUY list.

I try to use my stash as much as possible. I have had to buy some yarn for special projects. But gone are the days of "Just buying yarn to buy yarn".
And I agree-- sell the sewing machine.


----------



## Janewd (Feb 4, 2013)

Welcome to my fellow SABLES!

(stash available beyond life expectancy.....)


----------



## kittygritty (Mar 2, 2015)

christiliz said:


> I was buying a lot of yarn, but I've managed to stop. The sad thing is I had a project in mind when I bought some of the yarn, now I don't remember what it was. With the rest of the yarn, I have to find a project that fits it. Sigh...


I'm a newbie and I already have too much. Now I'm getting more focused on finding yarn for a specific project. And since I don't know when I'll get to that project I write a note about what it is and tuck it inside the wrapper. I got frustrated quickly when I'd look at some yarn I bought and blanked on the project!


----------



## Grandma Anne (May 3, 2011)

Define "too much", is there such a thing?


----------



## MaryE-B (May 11, 2012)

AND patterns. Don't forget the patterns. At least, most, not all, but most of the patterns are free. If Ravelry ever begins to sell yarn directly, I'm in real trouble.


----------



## B5218 (Jan 12, 2014)

A number of years ago I gave up buying yarn for Advent. Then Advent and Lent. Then I didn't buy any yarn from Thanksgiving 2013 through Christmas 2014, except for a couple of things I needed to finish projects. I have given up on the concept of giving up buying yarn in 2015. I am committed to finishing 2 projects before I purchase anything new for 1 project. But things will change soon. I am going to jump start quilting this fall. No problem with fabric stashes. "cough" "laugh" "choke" I probably can go for several years without ever walking into JoAnn Fabrics.


----------



## Cardelo (Jul 14, 2014)

to-cath said:


> Too much yarn????What a concept!


My sentiments exactly! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

I love i!!


Janewd said:


> Welcome to my fellow SABLES!
> 
> (stash available beyond life expectancy.....)


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

I only give up for Lent and that is liver......


B5218 said:


> A number of years ago I gave up buying yarn for Advent. Then Advent and Lent. Then I didn't buy any yarn from Thanksgiving 2013 through Christmas 2014, except for a couple of things I needed to finish projects. I have given up on the concept of giving up buying yarn in 2015. I am committed to finishing 2 projects before I purchase anything new for 1 project. But things will change soon. I am going to jump start quilting this fall. No problem with fabric stashes. "cough" "laugh" "choke" I probably can go for several years without ever walking into JoAnn Fabrics.


----------



## Florida Faye (Aug 12, 2011)

I am constantly buying yarn that I have no project for but is a good buy! I do give a lot of yarn to the charity knitting group. I still have way to much at home. this month alone, I had an order for yarn from Smileys, Mary Maxim, and Joann's. Then I was at Michael's and found some great stuff on clearance. Crazy! I have plenty to give away to my group now! And I better get started on some of my own projects!


----------



## daleech (Nov 28, 2011)

Nooo not me :-0 I just ordered some more yesterday. I need someone to help me figure out where to put it! Not to mention all the pattern books in my living room I am trying to organize. I just keep telling myself. This is my retirement. I'll get there soon...maybe. Lets see 8 more years


----------



## Bebekka (Jun 4, 2011)

ME!!

I have so much yarn, they're stored in Rubbermaid storage boxes, I think I have over 10, then a vacuum bag of yarn in my clothes closet, and then I have several projects in bags...

Ugh!


----------



## Angela W (Aug 31, 2011)

No -- please tell what the 3 wishes are!!!


----------



## Angela W (Aug 31, 2011)

How many of you envy a friend of mine who, a few years ago, was told by the owner of the yarn shop that she was going to close down, and retire. "What will you do with all your stock?" my friend asked. "Oh sell it, I hope, if I reduce the price enough, I hopw I can sell it all...." "Tell me your price for THE LOT," said my friend. And when she heard, she said "done", held out her hand, and they shook hands on the "deal" right then. So... this is the envy bit... my friend bought the entire contents of the yarn shop!!!!!!!!


----------



## whidbeyjeannie (Apr 24, 2013)

When I find a pattern I want to work on and need to order the yarn I place the pattern into a large zip bag, noting on the front page what yarn I ordered and the cost so I will remember those details after a project is complete. Then, when the yarn arrives I place the yarn in the zip bag with the pattern and put in my to do box. That way I don't forget what yarn is for what project and can find all the items when ready.

What this is really saying is Yes, I buy so much yarn that I had to invent a system to keep track of all my projects.  I so far have been able to keep yarn and patterns matched up and not just buying yarn with nothing in mind.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

daleech said:


> I just keep telling myself. This is my retirement. I'll get there soon...maybe. Lets see 8 more years


What a great way to think about it! In my retirement, whenever it may be, I figure I'll tackle the sorts of projects I didn't have time for or didn't master when I was employed, like Fair Isle.

Since I'm self-employed, I have no idea when, if ever, I'll retire. But one can dream!

Hazel


----------



## fairfaxgirl (Dec 26, 2012)

Oh, not me!!! teeheehee


----------



## Rosette (Oct 7, 2011)

I started a 'buy nothing' on 1 July and am trying to keep it up for a year. I did it a few years ago and lasted seven months, apart from birthday and Christmas presents. A friend has a granddaughter due at the end of August and I know I have plenty of pink in my stash! She did admire some Sirdar baby crofter I was sewing up, so maybe I can buy enough for a dress and call it a present. Or is that cheating?


----------



## wlk4fun647 (Apr 17, 2011)

Galaxy Knitter said:


> I feel like I'm going crazy buying yarn every week. I keep telling myself that the prices will go up in the Fall.
> But I can't stop myself.
> I live paycheck to paycheck, and I'm dipping into my savings, which was pitiful to begin with.


I WAS guilty of this... but thankfully, my daughter is helping me sell some of my yarn on eBay. I don't care if I lose money on it, I think it's a sin to hoard the yarn when someone else could be using it to make lovely items.
I've had quite an awakening in the past year, mainly due to my father's death.


----------



## Angela W (Aug 31, 2011)

What a great idea.. "buy nothing"... I suppose there will always be SOME things one HAS to buy (birthday gifts, etc)? 

And, by the way what a GREAT, fabulous, beautiful tabby cat you have on your site... I adore cats all of them, but tabbies are my favourites.


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger (Oct 25, 2011)

When I come across a pattern that recommends a certain yarn and I like it, If I don't purchase it quickly it usually cannot be found at a later date. So... That's my excuse  

Also, we must support our own people who create our yarns. jmo Somebody has to do it... ;-)


----------



## wlk4fun647 (Apr 17, 2011)

jeanne63 said:


> Guess I'm under control...I don't buy unless I know exactly what I'm knitting. I'm not able to visualize without specifics...I don't know what every type of yarn will work for a future pattern, nor do I know how much to buy on the off chance I may knit a man's sweater or a kid's cowl.
> I'm just not, nor can afford to be, a "stasher".
> 
> Where does the period after stasher belong...inside or outside the quotes " " ?


Inside


----------



## normancha (May 27, 2013)

gremlin_in_the_attic said:


> I'm being brave and hoping I don't get banned from this group -- my personal opinion: Stash is a burden. Stash is too much pressure. Yarn is meant to run through our fingers and turn into something wonderful; it is not meant to sit on a shelf.
> Enjoy your current project(s). It's OK to look ahead, dream and plan. Know what you will make next in your queue, keep an eye on the sales and buy only when you are ready to begin work on your project. It's OK to have more than one project on your hook / needles (I limit myself to 3) but be aware of your time limits. You can't take it with you and you don't win anything by dieing with the biggest stash. Stash happens! You will always have bits and ends, maybe even an extra skein from your completed projects. You will have these to play with and dream. Personally, I need to work them into my queue and use them up in hats, mittens or a stashbuster scarf. Yarn on the shelf makes me nuts!


I agree with You. Now that I'm seeing my friends and family members in my own age group that are passing away, I realize that at 66 that's not much time left, and have too much yarn that has not being turned into something meaningful,and I don't want to buy anymore, and am trying to destash as fast as I can. During my working years, I only bought the yarn I needed for specific projects, and had only enough left for 2 or 3 emergency projects, and since I retired almost 4 years ago, I was buying a lot more than what I needed, and I don't like that, because I believe that yarn is better when something is done with it, other than just having it accumulated and taking space. Oh, but the print catalogs, the web, and the stores have so many beautiful yarns, in all these wonderful colors, that when I see them, and especially if I touch them, I go crazy, and my Friend Ruby (thirty years younger than me), tells me my face turns red, and my hands start shaking.


----------



## wlk4fun647 (Apr 17, 2011)

martina said:


> How much is too much? I don't understand.


Too much is when you have trouble storing it... so many bins that you have no idea what is inside each one, so therefore you keep buying the same yarns/colors, over and over again...
If you can't use it within a month, or at least have a pattern in mind for it, i.e. Christmas or birthday knitting projects. then you are buying too much yarn!!!


----------



## wlk4fun647 (Apr 17, 2011)

Seriously ladies, over buying yarn, or ANY item, is an addiction, and therefore a problem! If you find yourself spending household money or dipping into savings, then you have a problem.
Justifying a purchase because "it was on sale" or "I can make a ...fill in the blank..." someday... all signs of addiction.
You might consider a 12 step group for a few pointers on how to cope with it.


----------



## wlk4fun647 (Apr 17, 2011)

Shannon123 said:


> No! Don't dip into your savings! Yarn will always be here and there will always be sales at the stores and destashes to shop from. You can only knit so much.


I agree wholeheartedly... and believe me, I learned the hard way... almost bankrupt my family from my many addictive purchases... food,clothes, shoes, beads, yarn, Marjolein Bastian, etc. Don't let yourself fall into an addictive behavior if you can nip it in the bud... Seek a 12 step program for some ideas to help you stop... before it's too late!!!
Been there, done that.


----------



## wlk4fun647 (Apr 17, 2011)

Daisybel said:


> I am buying too much - I seem to buy some after every chemo treatment to cheer myself up! I must try to stop as I have too much now and want to move house in a few months' time.


Daisybel,
I pray that your treatments are going well, and can only imagine the fear and pain you are dealing with. However, please try to find another way to pamper yourself after your treatments... perhaps a couple of nice pieces of chocolate or a manicure or pedicure or bottle of colorful nail polish or a new lipstick. Something for YOU!


----------



## Angela W (Aug 31, 2011)

My "excuse" is that following the recuperation time from fractured hip, and time sitting with Alzheimers husband,I DID actually use up all my stash, except odds, bits, pieces... so I made a cat blanket (it looked pretty actually) of all the colours (crocheted squres outlined in black) ... finished blnket looked like a stained glass window. Given to favourite animal sanctuary where it's either used by them or sold to help raise funds, and my stash has GONE.. (Time to start building up another stash!!!)


----------



## Angela W (Aug 31, 2011)

For goodness sake... 66????? You have years and years and years of knitting/crocheting/buying/using yarns!!!


----------



## RuthieB (Jul 1, 2011)

I might have to admit I may be addicted to yarn!~! I Love looking at my yarn! It's like looking at a great picture of art. I'm in the process of rearranging my yarn. Oh well, what can I say


----------



## wlk4fun647 (Apr 17, 2011)

Galaxy Knitter said:


> Everyone is asking: Define too much. I counted 85 skeins, and it goes back 2 years, and I'm broke now anyways.


I had 81 skeins of Bernat Baby Jacquards Yarn alone!!! Now, THAT'S TOO MUCH!!!
Thankfully, and not to the administration on this site, I have managed to sell it all on eBay, for ALMOST what I paid for it... NO profit!
At least it's being used... unlike most stashes, that can be found at any Salvation Army or Goodwill store almost every week.


----------



## Angela W (Aug 31, 2011)

Wish I could find yarn at OUR local charity shops... any yarn donated is snapped up in hours if not minutes!!!


----------



## wlk4fun647 (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorry if I'm so vocal this morning ladies, but I hate to see someone end up on the painful path I took for many years...


----------



## lainey_h (Dec 14, 2013)

wlk4fun647 said:


> Sorry if I'm so vocal this morning ladies, but I hate to see someone end up on the painful path I took for many years...


I'm so sorry to hear that you had to walk that painful path. Your notes have definitely given me cause for reflection, I appreciate it!


----------



## Rosette (Oct 7, 2011)

Also, when I see all that yarn waiting to be knitted up, I have a rough idea of what it cost. I have at least £200 of yarn in boxes, just sat there. If I had left that money in my account it would still be there any time I wanted to knit something, but this time I could just buy the yarn I needed for a specific project. In years gone by, I would run out of yarn before pay day and would ask the shop owner to keep it on lay by for me. If you are dipping into your savings, then it really is time to stop. Good luck!


----------



## normancha (May 27, 2013)

stitcheswarden10 said:


> With a huge stash you are always knitting with old yarn! For me the fun is buying new yarn in fresh new colors and knitting it up. To each their own I suppose. To me a big stash would be a burden. We are all in it to have fun.


You are right. Hoarding yarn is like hoarding anything else. My dear friend D suffered a stroke on her way to work in March (She is only 56, 0 years younger than me) , and when I went to her house to retrieve articles she needed in the hospital, and I opened the door, I couldn't believe the state of that house: Mountains of soda bottles, boxes of cereal, bags of cookis and candy, canned soups and loads of magazines. I had to climb over it, and going to her bedroom, it was like a nightmare. When 2 months later she was released from the nursing home, I had to hire professionals to clear a path so she could get to her bed with the help of a walker. The 3 young men cleaning, kept repeating that "Nobody deserves to live like this". I believe that we threw away thousands of $ in spoiled and rotten food, cans that were crushed by her walking over them. There is no running water in that house, and there is no access to the toilet or shower, or laundry room. Yet she keeps ordering clothes and shoes from catalogs, items that she is never going to wear, (The thrift shop where I was taking so much of it, finally turned me away because I was taking too much stuff to them) and keeps going to estate sales to buy more pots and pans, and dishes that already fill up the spare bedroom, the living room, the family room, and the kitchen, from floor to ceiling. I don't want to burden my family with a situation like that, concerning my yarn, fabrics, and patterns. I already donated 72 pairs of beautiful shoes (all high heels) and many beautiful 2 pc suits and dresses that I made and wore for work, to an agency that helps women that need to go to interviews to find them a job. Donate my yarn? I'd rather work with it and donate the finished product. A hoarder is a hoarder...


----------



## Rosette (Oct 7, 2011)

72 pairs of shoes !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am not judging, but 72 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Angela W (Aug 31, 2011)

Who can think about yarn when there is that absolutely gorgeous tabby cat sitting there!!!


----------



## Rosette (Oct 7, 2011)

Molly is 16 and very deaf but still very healthy. She is my fourth and last cat and we love her to bits. I think she will be around for a few more years yet as she now keeps to just the house and garden.


----------



## Rodney (Apr 23, 2015)

I'm trying desperately not to stash too much yarn. Years ago I collected lots of beautiful yarns from local shops with every intention of using it. Then my daughter came along and I put everything away. Long story short a friend helped me moved. Never opened the bags I had the yarn stashed in and tossed the them thinking it was trash. I was heartsick. With that being said, found 2 skeins this morning I forgot I had. Oh well.


----------



## Angela W (Aug 31, 2011)

My last cat was a beautiful tabby (Poppy) lived to 17-18; previous was tabby & white, Libyan partly desert cat, adopted there & taken with us all over world as we moved with jobs.. in Texas the press described him as "th world's most travelled cat, as a fare paying passenger" (i.e. not a ship's cat!)


----------



## spiritwalker (Jun 15, 2011)

I understand many people elect to purchase yarn at various times.
I don't understand purchasing without a pattern or project in mind. I might have to projects going at the same time, but i will complete these before purchasing more yarn.

I also do charity afghans for which yarn is provided for 1 afghan at a time.

I think for me its the way I was raised. We had what was needed.
If something new came into the house something else went out.


----------



## Roberta J Corbitt (Dec 2, 2011)

I have been donating yarn to the Goodwill Store near me. I bought a lot of Sugar and Cream Cotton yarn because I make dishcloths/washcloths.Since I joined KP and learned about the newer yarns that are better to use,I now have a lot of yarn to give away. The newer yarns are beautiful and more expensive so now I am trying to buy only when I will make something.I am working on what I call a cotton quilt in order to diminish the cotton yarn supply. Roberta J Corbitt


----------



## Rosette (Oct 7, 2011)

You were lucky Poppy liked to travel! These days she would need her own passport.


----------



## Angela W (Aug 31, 2011)

Maybe I'm shaped too (aren't we all?) by prevailing conditions when young. World War II and its shortages & rationing (food was still rationed until 1953, 8 yrs after war ended!) and clothes, too, knitting yarn was only obtainable by unpicking old sweaters etc. So now I just love having things I couldn't/didn't have as a child/teenager.


----------



## Angela W (Aug 31, 2011)

It was Smitty that was "The Travellin' Man"... Poppy was always in England after we retired back here. But although not a passport, we had to have copious "health certificates" for Smitty with his record of all shots up to date etc.


----------



## kauaigirl2 (Mar 6, 2015)

Too much yarn is like too much ice cream - is there such a thing??


----------



## AuntFlunky (Sep 15, 2011)

I do buy too much yarn, but I put the pattern with it when I get and store it. That helps me keep it straight....


----------



## shad88 (Jun 4, 2015)

Give yourself a rule, buy no more until you knit or crochet something. I myself need to listen to this, but find it hard as you choose something to make and find it is different to all you have.
I have some knitting cotton bought way back in 1946 and still have it!!!!!!!!!
It was used years ago for knitting underwear. I will probably never use it now.


----------



## Spreuss (Dec 30, 2014)

sschimel said:


> Define too much.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## ELareau (Nov 4, 2012)

I have a (possibly) too large stash - at least for living in a small townhouse with no dedicated craft room.

I used to buy whenever it was on sale. Michael's always knew I was good for a skein or two of yarn every time they sent me a coupon.

Lately, knowing I need to whittle my stash somewhat, I have turned yarn buying into a social occasion - when girlfriend and I go to lunch and LYS.

That said, when I can't sleep and want to start another new project it's nice to be able to go yarn shopping for inspiration at 1:00 AM in my pajamas! Yes, I have way too much yarn, but it serves me well.


----------



## Knitting Nanna in N.Z (Jul 13, 2011)

Hi yes I belong to this group too but how is it when you see a new pattern you never seem to have just the yarn you think you need but when you go to do the pattern another time you had yarn all the time that looks just as good and sometimes even better


----------



## Laryan (Mar 17, 2013)

"Too much of a good thing.....is WONDERFUL!" I forget who said it....


----------



## wlk4fun647 (Apr 17, 2011)

Hello Lainey!
I wanted to thank you for acknowledging my pain in my posts this morning. I have found that there is a fine line before you fall into the grip of addiction, and yarn seems so innocent... 
I am trying to sell off most of my stash, and intend on donating what is left to charity knitters, for postage only.
Julianne


----------



## cavedwellersmum (Aug 14, 2013)

ha ha ha, this is a world wide epidemic I see, I too find myself buying yarn when I don't need it. My achillies heel, is the feel. I always pick yarn up, and feel, as some I cannot stand to even touch, and if there is one that I love the feel of, I have to have it, I too have a wardrobe that is soley for the use of my stash, My patterns are in another cupboard, as I don't want to see the space my knitting or crocheting is really taking up. Becuase I also have an addiction to books, and they are all over the house, even though I culled over 1500 of them last year, (Culled some yarn to at the time, and was broken hearted, but it went to a good home, another addict, lol)


----------



## PamieSue1 (Feb 14, 2011)

I could buy sock yarn every day, all day, but I know I can't possibly knit that many socks before the end of my days. So, I've put all my yarn together and I go visit it in the bedroom a few times a week, just to remind myself that I need to knit it up or give it away. We have a female prison a block from my office and I have donated some of the cheaper yarns. They sell their crafts at a fundraiser each year. The profits go to their recreation and education fund. Maybe if you gather all your yarn together and realize how much you have, you won't feel as compelled to buy more. Just think of what other things or activities you could do with the excess money from not buying yarn. I wish you luck and good fortune!


----------



## Cali Jo (Sep 26, 2012)

I do not think that there is ever too much yarn in the world!


----------



## mgt44 (Jun 28, 2011)

best advice by far


----------



## Roe (Feb 10, 2011)

sschimel said:


> Define too much.


I refuse to admit to anything that will incriminate me :roll:


----------



## Noreen (Mar 30, 2011)

I have enough yarn and books to start my own store and have to figure out how to start selling it all or whatever especially now that I have cancer. I am slowly but surly sorting out my WIP's and my to do list so I can get as many done as possible


----------



## Scrubbienut (Dec 26, 2011)

This is why the organization SABLE was created  
Stash Acquisition Beyond Life Expectancy


----------



## lainey_h (Dec 14, 2013)

wlk4fun647 said:


> Hello Lainey!
> I wanted to thank you for acknowledging my pain in my posts this morning. I have found that there is a fine line before you fall into the grip of addiction, and yarn seems so innocent...
> I am trying to sell off most of my stash, and intend on donating what is left to charity knitters, for postage only.
> Julianne


Hi Julianne,
I cull my collection regularly, and donate to a charity group that knits for vets and children. Still have too much, but it has gotten to me now (I guess I've passed that point of comfortable) and have resolved to knit my way through my yarn. I could sense you had suffered, and I hope you're in a better place now.
Lainey


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

cavedwellersmum said:


> ha ha ha, this is a world wide epidemic I see, I too find myself buying yarn when I don't need it. My achillies heel, is the feel. I always pick yarn up, and feel, as some I cannot stand to even touch, and if there is one that I love the feel of, I have to have it,


For me, touch is really important, too. If the yarn feels terrible, I won't buy it, no matter how pretty it is. But if I like the feel of it, well, I'm sorely tempted. And then, of course, if it's a color I like (and I like there to be a variety of colors in a ball of yarn, from tone on tone to variegated to stripey), I'm sunk, and I just have to buy it.

Hazel


----------



## Angela W (Aug 31, 2011)

I thought I had too much, packed into drawers & cupboards, but when I fractured my hip and was home alone for weeks (my husband had just gone into a care homs and we have no relatives living) I used it all up, making things for my favourite (animal rescue/sanctuary) charity to use or sell. I couldn't get out to shope for some time, so I was SO GLAD I had my "stash"!


----------



## pfarley4106 (Feb 20, 2011)

Maybe we need to form an organization called YA. Yarn Anonymous


----------



## Topsy (May 7, 2011)

sschimel said:


> Define too much.[/quote
> 
> :thumbup:


----------



## Chlonestartx (Jul 6, 2015)

I used to buy yarn for a specific project then forgot what I had in mind. I cured that by printing the pattern and attaching it to the yarn. But I still have too much. Or not&#128540;&#128540;&#128540;


----------



## mmorris (Sep 5, 2013)

I can honestly say 'no.' Am looking at the Internet info.


----------



## Yeye (Feb 1, 2013)

Gremlin in the attic hit it on the nail when she says "be aware of your time limits". If you are very young a big stash is not a big problem, but when you are as old as I am there is no way I would finish all the yarn in my stash if I knit constantly for 24 hours seven days a week ... But I cannot help myself, I am looking for a good psychiatrist to help me with my insane addiction. If he or she is reputable and helps me, I will form a medical agency to help other victims of this disorder and will name the agency Knitters Anonymous or KA for short!


----------



## Galaxy Knitter (Apr 12, 2015)

alamar said:


> My stash is huge
> Smiley s yarns had yarn riots every month
> Do I feel pressure?
> Never
> ...


Alamar - You're my kind of person!!!


----------



## Galaxy Knitter (Apr 12, 2015)

Noreen said:


> I have enough yarn and books to start my own store and have to figure out how to start selling it all or whatever especially now that I have cancer. I am slowly but surly sorting out my WIP's and my to do list so I can get as many done as possible


My heart goes out to you. I hope you beat all the odds.


----------



## normancha (May 27, 2013)

Yeye said:


> Gremlin in the attic hit it on the nail when she says "be aware of your time limits". If you are very young a big stash is not a big problem, but when you are as old as I am there is no way I would finish all the yarn in my stash if I knit constantly for 24 hours seven days a week ... But I cannot help myself, I am looking for a good psychiatrist to help me with my insane addiction. If he or she is reputable and helps me, I will form a medical agency to help other victims of this disorder and will name the agency Knitters Anonymous or KA for short!


I'm right there with You on this


----------



## wlk4fun647 (Apr 17, 2011)

pfarley4106 said:


> Maybe we need to form an organization called YA. Yarn Anonymous


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## wlk4fun647 (Apr 17, 2011)

normancha said:


> I'm right there with You on this


Count me in "3"


----------



## Galaxy Knitter (Apr 12, 2015)

Florida Faye said:


> I am constantly buying yarn that I have no project for but is a good buy! I do give a lot of yarn to the charity knitting group. I still have way to much at home. this month alone, I had an order for yarn from Smileys, Mary Maxim, and Joann's. Then I was at Michael's and found some great stuff on clearance. Crazy! I have plenty to give away to my group now! And I better get started on some of my own projects!


Three cheers for you!


----------



## Galaxy Knitter (Apr 12, 2015)

Yeye said:


> Gremlin in the attic hit it on the nail when she says "be aware of your time limits". If you are very young a big stash is not a big problem, but when you are as old as I am there is no way I would finish all the yarn in my stash if I knit constantly for 24 hours seven days a week ... But I cannot help myself, I am looking for a good psychiatrist to help me with my insane addiction. If he or she is reputable and helps me, I will form a medical agency to help other victims of this disorder and will name the agency Knitters Anonymous or KA for short!


Just talk to us at KP. We care about you a lot more than a psychiatrist!!!


----------



## Noreen (Mar 30, 2011)

Galaxy Knitter said:


> My heart goes out to you. I hope you beat all the odds.


Thanks Galaxy Knitter


----------



## DebHow78 (Nov 11, 2014)

I was having the same problem. Now when I see sale brochures, emails and store ads, I just pass it by and don't look. If I look, the slippery slope begins! It's the only way I can control it. I've even sold some of my stash that I went overboard buying, because I need the money worse. Best wishes!


----------



## Galaxy Knitter (Apr 12, 2015)

Bebekka said:


> ME!!
> 
> I have so much yarn, they're stored in Rubbermaid storage boxes, I think I have over 10, then a vacuum bag of yarn in my clothes closet, and then I have several projects in bags...
> 
> Ugh!


Three cheers for you!
I forgot to mention that my DH has wasted more money than I'll ever spend. So enjoy your yarn and I will also!!!


----------



## Galaxy Knitter (Apr 12, 2015)

Angela W said:


> How many of you envy a friend of mine who, a few years ago, was told by the owner of the yarn shop that she was going to close down, and retire. "What will you do with all your stock?" my friend asked. "Oh sell it, I hope, if I reduce the price enough, I hopw I can sell it all...." "Tell me your price for THE LOT," said my friend. And when she heard, she said "done", held out her hand, and they shook hands on the "deal" right then. So... this is the envy bit... my friend bought the entire contents of the yarn shop!!!!!!!!


Now, that takes the cake!!!


----------



## Galaxy Knitter (Apr 12, 2015)

Rosette said:


> I started a 'buy nothing' on 1 July and am trying to keep it up for a year. I did it a few years ago and lasted seven months, apart from birthday and Christmas presents. A friend has a granddaughter due at the end of August and I know I have plenty of pink in my stash! She did admire some Sirdar baby crofter I was sewing up, so maybe I can buy enough for a dress and call it a present. Or is that cheating?


That's not cheating!!! Enjoy yourself!!!


----------



## Galaxy Knitter (Apr 12, 2015)

amortje said:


> Isn't there a possibility to repair your sewing machine?


These sewing/embroidery machines are very expensive and it is really better to forget about fixing it. The dealers don't want to help you, and the factories are churning out new ones. I have a friend who brought back her machine while under warrantee for several months with a banging sound. The dealer just went in the software internal to slow down the machine. Barbara complained to Babylock and they didn't care either. Then the 3 year warrantee ended, and what is Barbara supposed to do?
Sue them? She was too heart-sick.


----------



## k1p2sox (Feb 25, 2011)

BeverleyBee said:


> I have a very large stash, so I'm trying to be good !! I now only buy yarn that I don't have have or I can't get locally. But my resolve does weaken sometimes !! Lol.


I also am buying too much yarn . My knitting room is an unused bed room with shelves full of yarn that is stacked wall to wall. No beds in this room. Don't know why whenever I find another pattern, I just don't have the yarn I need. And, of course, I have to buy enough to qualify for Free shipping.


----------



## Galaxy Knitter (Apr 12, 2015)

Grandma Anne said:


> Define "too much", is there such a thing?


You're right. Enjoy life. My DH has lost more on stocks than I'll ever spend.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Sometimes you have to trick yourself in thinking that you won't buy any yarn unless ...... in my case I need to finish a project before I will let myself buy any more yarn.


----------



## Pattycrochets (Jun 29, 2015)

You can never have too much yarn! My problem is whenever I want to start a new project, I either don't have enough of the right color or the right size yarn, so end up using some of my stash and buying more yarn. I can respect gremlin_in_the_attic's comments, though, especially when you get to the "downsize the home" age. I've downsized and still have a closet full of yarn.


----------



## Galaxy Knitter (Apr 12, 2015)

B5218 said:


> A number of years ago I gave up buying yarn for Advent. Then Advent and Lent. Then I didn't buy any yarn from Thanksgiving 2013 through Christmas 2014, except for a couple of things I needed to finish projects. I have given up on the concept of giving up buying yarn in 2015. I am committed to finishing 2 projects before I purchase anything new for 1 project. But things will change soon. I am going to jump start quilting this fall. No problem with fabric stashes. "cough" "laugh" "choke" I probably can go for several years without ever walking into JoAnn Fabrics.


Yup, I have a fabric stash too. A whole book shelf, and tons of fat-quarters too. And tons of thread, notions, a nice cutting table with folding leaves, everything but a working $8000 Babylock Ellegante sewing/embroidery machine. A 3 year warrantee is not enough, or fair.


----------



## Maryke (May 4, 2015)

Welcome to my world. I thought I might be strange because I have so many boxes of yarns. A friend of mine asked me the other day what I had in all those hat boxes in one room. she gave me a strange look when I said it was yarn. glad I have many kindred souls.


----------



## Galaxy Knitter (Apr 12, 2015)

anteateralice said:


> I too am getting my dream needles and have tons of old cheap ones I now don't need. I am giving them away to two spots: the retirement home in town has a knitting group of people on very fixed incomes and they welcome all donations (yarn,too!) and a member of my knitting group has a children's knitting group at her church and she will use some of them.


What are the dream needles and how much do they cost, and where can I buy them?


----------



## MAM136 (Feb 9, 2013)

Just do projects with the yarn you have and the yarn you don't use send to a charitable organization that can use it instead of it being a "stash",k where it doesn't do anyone any good.


----------



## Galaxy Knitter (Apr 12, 2015)

Runner Girl said:


> Having what some consider "too much yarn" applies to any type of hobby we may decide to pursue. I used to make/sell jewelry and have enough beads and findings to open a bead shop! I sew and have a 15-drawer dresser filled w/fabric. I also now have enough yarn to open a yarn shop. But, I look at it this way - I have these items on hand when I want to make a piece of jewelry as a gift; options for my next knitting or crochet project w/o having to buy more yarn; and it does no one any harm. It's much better to spend one's money (as long as one can afford it) on these "vices" rather than on cigarettes, alcohol, or drugs. I would much rather be addicted to my hobbies than the other!!


You are absolutely right. I have never touched illegal drugs, I never had more than one Margarita in a restaurant eating out, and I have never smoked cigarettes. My parents never smoked, and growing up French, we all had a glass of wine at Sunday dinner. So us kids never abused alcohol.


----------



## maryjaye (Apr 25, 2011)

Since January 2015 I have crocheted 7 afghans and knitted 
2 summer sweaters with elbow length sleeves, all with
yarn from my stash. I have bought about 1/4 that amount
of yarn (or less) during that time period and am currently knitting a caftan style tee with that I purchased recently. 
It's a great feeling to see finished projects as opposed to 
yarn that is "waiting". I have patterns in mind for most of
my remaining stash. I keep odds and ends and they usually
find their way into a project.


----------



## leholland (May 29, 2012)

Most of us do this at first, then reality hits, and you realize you would have to live to be 500 years old to use up all your yarn. Try only buying yarn when you find a pattern you like. I'm always amazed at the amount of yarn I have, and I'm 70 years old. Fortunately, I have several granddaughters who crochet, craft, and knit..guess they will get it when I croak!


----------



## manianice (May 3, 2011)

I also have yarn that I probably will never get to use in my lifetime. I had to stop buying. But when I see yarn at the thrift stores that is real cheap, I have a hard time resisting.


----------



## cavedwellersmum (Aug 14, 2013)

I am lucky, I have a sister and a sister in law and a niece that would gladly use any yarn I send their way, so my stash will always find a home


----------



## Myrtle62 (Feb 24, 2015)

Two of my 5 daughters came for a weekend and organized my storage room w/shelves around the room (which is as large as our family room!). Most of my items were in cardboard boxes & I couldn't tell what was where, even w/labels on boxes. 
My husband told us to use our debit card and we went to Walmart, purchased see-thru plastic bins w/lids, so $400 and 2 days later, I was ecstatic to see all my fabric, yarn, and scrapbooking in bins according to colors, categories, etc. - all w/labels! It was a lot of money, but so helpful & now I can see what I have when I need it! 
You don't need to spend that much in one lump sum, but can buy as you can afford it, like I was doing before this. 
Now my task is to figure out how much yarn I need for a baby or regular afghan and other Knit/Crochet items. Then I won't buy too much yarn or yarn I don't need!!! I hope this will help.


----------



## PauletteB (Mar 10, 2011)

Buying yarn can be very addictive. From time to time I will put myself on yarn diet and not by yarn. I find myself saving for yarn festivals and yarn shows. I also stop to buy at special shops on vacation.


----------



## ummirain (Feb 1, 2013)

Opinions here vary, and we are entitled to our own.
I like a large stash.
Nearly convinced myself that,living in Florida,I should sell my worsted wt wool I brought fron upstate, Ny.
I didn't get around to it. One of my young granddaughters started cooking.
So I made her felted potholders with an i-cord handing loop.
By older daughter liked them,then decided to knit and felt a few of them together for xmas gifts.
Have a large sock stash,too.
Found a couple of 1 lb. Cones of sportweight wool and made a cardigan.
I like experimenting with sock yarn,to see if nylon with the merino wear longer.
And so many choices thesedays.
Im having fun with my stash and I am 73.
Would rarther have yarn in my closet than more clothes.
My money, my choice.


----------



## Nicola33 (Apr 27, 2015)

I have an enormous stash of beautiful (to me, anyway!) fibers of every type and color. I take pleasure in seeing them organized in pretty baskets in an old glass-front cabinet. I love shopping from my stash, and although it's large, it does not feel unmanageable or cause me any stress. Too much yarn truly is in the eye of the beholder! That said, I WOULD feel stressed if I was spending above my means for stash, no matter how beautiful the fiber. But if you must continue buying yarn, try thrift stores only for a while. You can replace a bad habit (overspending on yarn) with a new habit (the thrill of the hunt, and the satisfaction of a major score for a tiny sum!).


----------



## farmkiti (Oct 13, 2011)

I have a fairly large stash. The problem I usually have is when I look at what I have and find I don't have enough of one particular yarn when I want to knit something. Because of that, now when I buy yarn, I usually buy enough to knit a sweater. That way I don't wind up with lots of wasted yarn just sitting there. The exception to this is if I specifically plan on using a particular yarn for a scarf and fingerless mitts only. The problem is when I forget it later and wonder why I didn't buy much of that yarn! :roll:


----------



## nananitter (Jul 4, 2015)

I am a multi-crafter (which I know many of us are). So, I have stashes of yarn, fabric,tools (as in 3 sewing machines, a serger and an embroidery machine also, a knitting machine) many books. I don't think I could possibly live long enough to finish all my projects.

So, when my dil told me her mother and her church group were 
Making crochet items for charity, I filled alarge garbage bag with yarn, thread and patterns. They were thrilled and I felt less overwhelmed.


----------



## 4578 (Feb 2, 2011)

Galaxy Knitter said:


> I feel like I'm going crazy buying yarn every week. I keep telling myself that the prices will go up in the Fall.
> But I can't stop myself.
> I live paycheck to paycheck, and I'm dipping into my savings, which was pitiful to begin with.


My trick to keep myself from buying too much is to organize what I have and find patterns for it. The other is to think if what I have to spend money on like repairing the air conditioner, taking the pets to the vet, going to see our children, etc.


----------



## nitcronut (Aug 9, 2011)

Count me among the few who buy too much.   :-D


----------



## Galaxy Knitter (Apr 12, 2015)

mombr4 said:


> I agree,
> I would not dip into my savings or use money meant for bills.
> If you see yarn you like with no project in mind and can afford to buy it, then do so but if it isn't in the budget then pass on it.
> If not that yarn, you will always find another yarn at the time you need it for a project.
> ...


I don't want to miss lead anyone. I can't touch my husband's money. We no longer have joint checking because I bought a Babylock Ellegante sewing/embroidery machine 10 years ago, for $8000. And it is out of warrantee and broken


----------



## Galaxy Knitter (Apr 12, 2015)

carrottop71 said:


> Do we have to tell the truth. I just went to Columbus and spent almost $400. on knitting stuff and yarn. I have no one to hide it from anymore. So I'm on the loose.


Good for you. I never thought that when I created this topic there were so many of us addicts !!!

Take care!!!


----------



## KarenLeigh (Sep 6, 2011)

I have an enormous stash of yarn, but I can't say "no" when I run into an extraordinary deal. Recent example - picked up 9 skeins of One Pound yarn each priced at $1.99 minus 30% off at local Thrift Store. New, clean, nice colors. I have many varieties of yarn - some ordinary, some ultra special. I like to be able to visit my yarn closet and pick colors for upcoming projects. Some of the fancier yarn perplexes me because I don't have the skills to make something extra special with it, so it just sits.


----------



## Rosette (Oct 7, 2011)

This has been a really interesting thread. Thank you Galaxy Knitter for posting and creating a wonderfully interesting discussion. I am enjoying this! And yes, I am off to buy the Baby Crofter.


----------



## books (Jan 11, 2013)

YES! I have too much yarn.... my rationale is that I knit for charity, so I give most of it away. I haunt Good Will and other thrift shops and buy off of ebay for the best deals.


----------



## Galaxy Knitter (Apr 12, 2015)

Rosette said:


> This has been a really interesting thread. Thank you Galaxy Knitter for posting and creating a wonderfully interesting discussion. I am enjoying this! And yes, I am off to buy the Baby Crofter.


Hi Rosette, what is the Baby Crofter?


----------



## Rosette (Oct 7, 2011)

It is a beautiful yarn by Sirdar. I have knitted a sweater and tunic in Sirdar Crofter and several baby things in baby Crofter. The colours are random and individual and there are many to choose from. I have chosen Cara for the baby dress.


----------



## BARBIE-s (Sep 15, 2014)

I am slowly but surely working thru my purchased yarn for projects-but still have a long way to go, am going to not buy any more yarn for a while-only exception may be to start on The American Aran Afghan for a wedding present (to be completed by October 2015)--not sure yet--NOW determined to complete items in the works- 5 currently - none of which are for me =( but love gifting too


----------



## britmaid (Jul 26, 2011)

boy I bought 32 large bins at walmarts on line for less than 
200.00 in batches of eight with lids 58 quart=I thought the prices were same all over the country even had free delivery


----------



## Rosette (Oct 7, 2011)

$200 on yarn storage? What do you estimate your yarn is worth? I know that you get amazing sales and great bargains that we don't get in UK, but wow. I am in awe of your stash!


----------



## Angela W (Aug 31, 2011)

Mine is all in plastic bags (usually free from supermarkets etc), which are then put into cardboard boxes/cartons that were saved from things that were delivered (some have been delivered YEARS ago! ) Occasionally I sort through so that all greens, all blues, all pink/reds etc are grouped for ease of finding.


----------



## britmaid (Jul 26, 2011)

I even separate types


----------



## akgardener (Jul 29, 2011)

I have too much stash. Some I've bought some I have inherited or been given. I don't buy near as much yarn as I used to and am working from my stash a lot. I may need to buy one skein of a specific color or yarn to go with 4 or 5 that I already have but that's okay. 
Too much stash is when it takes up space that you want to use for something else or it causes a lack of peace in your home. 
I have given a lot away, make things for charity, gifts and sometimes myself. I will decide that I am going to go through my yarn and give some away but when I do I don't want to give away what I have now. But, my tastes in yarn are changing so I'm going to have to do something if I want to buy more yarn and have a place to put it. 
I have enjoyed reading this topic.


----------



## vicki5 (Apr 5, 2014)

emr521 said:


> I keep buying yarn and downloading patterns. I told myself last night that I have to stop. I really have to get caught up on projects I want to complete before Christmas. Sometimes I think I spend as much time buying yarn and planning projects than I do actually knitting.


If I didn't know better, I would think I had written that myself!


----------



## ummirain (Feb 1, 2013)

You can get those skills to use your fancy yarns. You want to,that is why you have it. So..go to Ravelry 
Put in your yarn's brand and any info identified on label .
Up will come many items made from that yarn.
If the terms used in instructions are not familiar,ask here or google or u-tube.


----------



## ummirain (Feb 1, 2013)

Im here. In florida 
I was knitting my granddaughter's socks by the community pool,where I work for $7 an hour for 4 hours 3 days a week.
Knit a few inches, take a swim.
Knit a few inches,have lunch.
Knit a few inches,get the drunken man out of the hot tub.
Go home,shower,buy sock yarn. Yay!


----------



## Rosette (Oct 7, 2011)

I am so jealous! Our summer is rubbish this year


----------



## Angela W (Aug 31, 2011)

But you have a GORGEOUS tabby & white cat; and I spent 33 yrs out of England living in various parts of the world (Libya, California, Texas) and believe me... the English climate is much nicer!!


----------



## peanutpatty (Oct 14, 2012)

peanutpatty said:


> I've really been trying to behave myself lately. I have 4 large totes in a closet, and more yarn all over the house. I was going to buy another tote for the rest, but it won't fit in the closet!! Lately I've been thinking I'd like to knit a light grey shawl to go with a dress I made myself and have been surfing the net for the right yarn. So far I haven't found anything I like and I'm hoping I get over the urge before I do. LOL


I confess, I did it again.
In Walmart yesterday I took my usual stroll down the yarn aisle and there it was! Baby Luv yarn, the perfect color with a bit of a sheen, and so soft and silky. I bought 4 balls - would have bought more but that was all they had. Now I'm thinking maybe a moebus and am looking for a pattern that will suit the yarn.


----------



## Maryke (May 4, 2015)

You all activated me into going through my boxes and sorting them out and giving some away to my friend who knits for charity.


----------



## Nicola33 (Apr 27, 2015)

ummirain said:


> Im here. In florida
> I was knitting my granddaughter's socks by the community pool,where I work for $7 an hour for 4 hours 3 days a week.
> Knit a few inches, take a swim.
> Knit a few inches,have lunch.
> ...


OMG, I love this post! And I want your job!!


----------



## Angela W (Aug 31, 2011)

I don't live in USA nowadays and I've never heard of that yarn (but OF COURSE I am familiar with Walmart!) May I ask how much it costs (per so many ounces or per gram or however they weight yarn in YS now)? I'm probably going to be ferociously jealous!


----------



## peanutpatty (Oct 14, 2012)

Angela W said:


> I don't live in USA nowadays and I've never heard of that yarn (but OF COURSE I am familiar with Walmart!) May I ask how much it costs (per so many ounces or per gram or however they weight yarn in YS now)? I'm probably going to be ferociously jealous!


If it's my yarn you are wondering about, I have never heard of it before either. It was $3.49 for a 120 gm ball so all 4 balls (480 gm)was $13.96 plus tax. I have never seen yarn put up in 120 gm balls and it doesn't list yardage or where it is manufactured. It is acrylic and machine washable so depending how it works up, I'll probably go for more; they did have quite a few other colors.


----------



## Angela W (Aug 31, 2011)

Thx..just wondered because prices (for everything... not just yarn etc) have gone up SO MUCH in past few years in UK. As I knit for charity I buy as cheaply as I can, and for cat/dog blankets or baby blankets, most people prefer mannmade fibre rather than pure wool (MUCH easier to wash & dry). I've found a shop that has a huge range of colours in acrylic double knitting, for about $2.75 for 500 grms! (I never go by yards... either the pattern tells you weight, or I know from past use how much I need). Thanks again for the information.


----------



## Galaxy Knitter (Apr 12, 2015)

HI everyone, this has been a great topic I created!! I never expected it to be so popular!!! I've really enjoyed all posts, and I am going to learn how to make a sweater at Newbury Yarns, now at 2 Milk Street in downtown crossing section of Boston (Off of Washington Street in the cellar of the Old State House) I already have some yarn from her, Aldrich, and I think she is fantastic, as a person and a knitter.


----------



## Angela W (Aug 31, 2011)

Isn't it an amazing coincidence how MANY knitters/crocheters have lovely cats? beautiful tabbies!!!!


----------



## britmaid (Jul 26, 2011)

I live in the country and for a long time I was feeding about 50 stray cats -mother nature has taken care of most of them so im down to 5 -but luv em all


----------



## wickedfun (Jul 2, 2011)

I have two hobbies, knitting and collecting gorgeous yarn.

"I have too much yarn!" Said no knitter, ever. ;-)

D.


----------



## meems (Mar 15, 2015)

Galaxy Knitter said:


> I feel like I'm going crazy buying yarn every week. I keep telling myself that the prices will go up in the Fall.
> But I can't stop myself.
> I live paycheck to paycheck, and I'm dipping into my savings, which was pitiful to begin with.


Too much yarn? Too much yarn - never knew there was such a thing. I always say, I don't smoke, drink, or run around - I'm sure my yarn habit is cheaper than all that. 
meems


----------



## boobooka (Apr 29, 2012)

Galaxy Knitter said:


> I feel like I'm going crazy buying yarn every week. I keep telling myself that the prices will go up in the Fall.
> But I can't stop myself.
> I live paycheck to paycheck, and I'm dipping into my savings, which was pitiful to begin with.


Do not beat yourself up over this..... some people dip into their savings to buy cigarettes, alcohol, etc. etc. one day if things become tight; you will have a lovely stash to peruse!!! We ALL need something that makes us go 'aaarrrghhh' sometimes


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

most of us


----------



## Galaxy Knitter (Apr 12, 2015)

Believe mw, this hobby is a lot cheaper than sewing and embroidery machines, and the software, and the batting, and cutting up fabric to sew it back together again and since my Babylock Ellegante sewing embroidery machine is broken (it cost $8000 and that is what I paid.) And now the warrantee is over (it was only 3 years,) I can barely straight stitch. Can't anchor the stitch or go in reverse. So it is a piece of junk. Don't tell me to get it repaired, Friends have told me of the lies Babylock tells you that it is fixed, or the dealer never sends it back to the factory. They only want to sell machines, and customers are to be abused.
So buy all the yarn you want. I don't feel like quilting anymore. I did make 14 different quilted vests, lined with satin and no batting. I make many baby quilts and wedding quilts but only for my family. I never got a dime. Sometimes, not even a thank-you. Knitting and crocheting is something I can carry with me, and I enjoy it. My husband would never approve of quilting again. I almost lost my marriage over that $8000 sewing/embroidery machine.


----------



## rose54 (Jul 4, 2012)

Iwas talking to my sister today and she is moving house and has packed up her wool and has 7 plastic containers full.


----------



## Angela W (Aug 31, 2011)

Oh lucky, lucky sister!!!


----------



## meems (Mar 15, 2015)

Galaxy Knitter said:


> Believe mw, this hobby is a lot cheaper than sewing and embroidery machines, and the software, and the batting, and cutting up fabric to sew it back together again and since my Babylock Ellegante sewing embroidery machine is broken (it cost $8000 and that is what I paid.) And now the warrantee is over (it was only 3 years,) I can barely straight stitch. Can't anchor the stitch or go in reverse. So it is a piece of junk. Don't tell me to get it repaired, Friends have told me of the lies Babylock tells you that it is fixed, or the dealer never sends it back to the factory. They only want to sell machines, and customers are to be abused.
> So buy all the yarn you want. I don't feel like quilting anymore. I did make 14 different quilted vests, lined with satin and no batting. I make many baby quilts and wedding quilts but only for my family. I never got a dime. Sometimes, not even a thank-you. Knitting and crocheting is something I can carry with me, and I enjoy it. My husband would never approve of quilting again. I almost lost my marriage over that $8000 sewing/embroidery machine.


Galaxy, Your story breaks my heart. I, also have embroidery machines and quilt. I, also have Babylock machines and I have gotten top notch service on mine. I love the machine. It really is all about the dealer. Exactly what you hear here about buying our knitting needles. If your dealer won't help I would write, email, bombard the company with your story. Babylock does not like bad dealers. Your friends are wrong. I've been in my dealers when machines have been shipped out - I've had mine returned to the factory. Tell your story to the people that can help you. If your dealer won't help, go to another one. For a machine that young there has to be something that can be done.
And you are right. Compared to sewing, quilting, machine embroidery (fabric and pattern acquition) this hobby is cheap! I have a friend who is a prominent embroidery designer and she sends me all her designs. I had computer problems and my neighbor came over and found out my google drive was not synced. I'm into my third day of syncing 56,000 files. Those are my embroidery design files. I am so over the top.
 :lol: 
meems


----------



## gramu2e (Jun 18, 2015)

Arrrgh is one reaction to a stash - another is purring (yes like one of those beautiful tabbies) as we pick up skein after skein just to marvel at the softness and the beautiful colors - I don't always have time to knit on a regular basis but there is always enough time to rearrange and sort and enjoy my stash. I can't stand it another minute - time to check my stash and think about a new project. Have a great day!!!


----------



## Galaxy Knitter (Apr 12, 2015)

meems said:


> Galaxy, Your story breaks my heart. I, also have embroidery machines and quilt. I, also have Babylock machines and I have gotten top notch service on mine. I love the machine. It really is all about the dealer. Exactly what you hear here about buying our knitting needles. If your dealer won't help I would write, email, bombard the company with your story. Babylock does not like bad dealers. Your friends are wrong. I've been in my dealers when machines have been shipped out - I've had mine returned to the factory. Tell your story to the people that can help you. If your dealer won't help, go to another one. For a machine that young there has to be something that can be done.
> And you are right. Compared to sewing, quilting, machine embroidery (fabric and pattern acquition) this hobby is cheap! I have a friend who is a prominent embroidery designer and she sends me all her designs. I had computer problems and my neighbor came over and found out my google drive was not synced. I'm into my third day of syncing 56,000 files. Those are my embroidery design files. I am so over the top.
> :lol:
> meems


My story is true, and I would name names, but that might be unethical? Barbara's Babylock Ellegante sewing/embroidery machine still makes a huge banging sound if she tries to increase the speed. She brought it back several times while under warrantee. I'm getting too depressed to tell you about my experience with dealers.


----------



## meems (Mar 15, 2015)

Galaxy Knitter said:


> My story is true, and I would name names, but that might be unethical? Barbara's Babylock Ellegante sewing/embroidery machine still makes a huge banging sound if she tries to increase the speed. She brought it back several times while under warrantee. I'm getting too depressed to tell you about my experience with dealers.


Then bypass the d..n dealers. I hate to hear about the terrible people who own dealerships and so many are nice. How about going directly to Babylock? It's worth a shot. Tell them your dealer did not take care of it under warranty and now it's out of warranty and useless. You deserve to have a working machine. Tell them how you are talking on a forum and you were encouraged to write directly to them - don't tell them we are knit/crochet - they don't have to know. If they think we are an embroidery group oh well! I will call my dealer next week and ask her what you can do. She'll know - she's been a dealer for Babylock for ages.
meems


----------



## mmorris (Sep 5, 2013)

I've gotten to where I buy only for the project;( Of course, I have to admit I bought 9 skeins of mulberry silk yarn.) :-D


----------



## Galaxy Knitter (Apr 12, 2015)

meems said:


> Then bypass the d..n dealers. I hate to hear about the terrible people who own dealerships and so many are nice. How about going directly to Babylock? It's worth a shot. Tell them your dealer did not take care of it under warranty and now it's out of warranty and useless. You deserve to have a working machine. Tell them how you are talking on a forum and you were encouraged to write directly to them - don't tell them we are knit/crochet - they don't have to know. If they think we are an embroidery group oh well! I will call my dealer next week and ask her what you can do. She'll know - she's been a dealer for Babylock for ages.
> meems


When Barbara was having all her troubles, I did go direct to Babylock, and they told me that it was none of my business. They said they would not discuss another customer with me.
I even had Barbara's confirmation numbers, issue numbers, whatever they are called. And as for my machine, I do not believe for 1 second that they even care. I would love to buy their top of the line, even with the camera facing the foot area. So cool. I also have the Evolve 8 thread serger, with the automatic threading. I also bought their embellisher machine. Oh, I loved Babylock.


----------



## mmorris (Sep 5, 2013)

Maureen: In our SC town, there are no knit shops. Thank Heavens for the Internet.


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

I have far too much wool, but I am going on holiday soon to England, Scotland, Wales, Ireland and the Isle of Skye. Too much temptation.


----------



## wickedfun (Jul 2, 2011)

I know I commented earlier teasingly about there being no such thing as too much yarn, however I will say this, since I got my craft room organized, and my yarn out of bins and onto shelves where I can see and touch it, I am not buying NEARLY as much as in the past.

I think I am satisfying some internal need by "shopping on my own shelves".

Dee


----------



## stotter (Apr 8, 2012)

My sister and I go to the Rhinebeck Wool Festival in the fall and we did the Long Island Yarn Crawl in March. We are trying very hard to save our yarn splurges for these two times. Each of us has made one "fell off the wagon" purchase. Still, saving lots of money with the mantra "No yarn til Rhinebeck." Making lots of sweaters and socks from my stash.


----------



## alinoca (Sep 9, 2014)

I think I have too much yarn, I just think so, but not too sure ha ha. I have decided I cannot buy 'new' yarn unless it is for a specific project but I can buy it from yard sales or thrift store......note to self 'do not go to yard sales or thrift stores more than once a month! It is a compulsion I cannot walk past a bargain, my son says if dog food was on sale mom would buy it...and we do not have a dog.


----------



## nmclaire (Mar 15, 2013)

It is a wonderful way of looking at things. How many of us can do this?


----------



## Galaxy Knitter (Apr 12, 2015)

alinoca said:


> I think I have too much yarn, I just think so, but not too sure ha ha. I have decided I cannot buy 'new' yarn unless it is for a specific project but I can buy it from yard sales or thrift store......note to self 'do not go to yard sales or thrift stores more than once a month! It is a compulsion I cannot walk past a bargain, my son says if dog food was on sale mom would buy it...and we do not have a dog.


You crack me up, like the heart doctor who said everyone should walk their dog twice a day, whether they have a dog or not!!!

Buying yarn makes me happy too. I am currently crocheting a Celtic Inisheer Sweater Wrap by Bonnie Barker in her new book, "Contemporary Celtic Crochet."


----------



## Galaxy Knitter (Apr 12, 2015)

mavisb said:


> I have far too much wool, but I am going on holiday soon to England, Scotland, Wales, Ireland and the Isle of Skye. Too much temptation.


My recommendation is the same thing I did on a trip to Europe. I filled my suitcase with clothes I didn't want anymore, and just threw them out as I filled up my suitcase with beautiful clothes from Switzerland, and Paris. I was much younger then, and I was very happy. So go ahead and plan on buying anything you can. It's cheaper than doctor bills.


----------



## nuclearfinz (Feb 23, 2011)

Galaxy Knitter said:


> I feel like I'm going crazy buying yarn every week. I keep telling myself that the prices will go up in the Fall.
> But I can't stop myself.
> I live paycheck to paycheck, and I'm dipping into my savings, which was pitiful to begin with.


I wont always have the salary that I have but I will always want to knit. My stash is my yarn 401K


----------



## st1tch (Dec 13, 2011)

I'm guilty of it too and getting worse by the day!


----------



## nuclearfinz (Feb 23, 2011)

Galaxy Knitter said:


> I feel like I'm going crazy buying yarn every week. I keep telling myself that the prices will go up in the Fall.
> But I can't stop myself.
> I live paycheck to paycheck, and I'm dipping into my savings, which was pitiful to begin with.


I wont always have the salary that I have but I will always want to knit. My stash is my yarn 401K


----------



## Angela W (Aug 31, 2011)

And you also have those two adorable cats!!!


----------



## mmorris (Sep 5, 2013)

I made an order to Webs this week. It's the first in several months. Made a resolution for New Years, that I'd not buy yarn unless I needed it. :thumbup:


----------



## Galaxy Knitter (Apr 12, 2015)

Three cheers for knitting and crocheting, and kittens!!!
I found a new yarn store in Cambridge, MA. The little red house on White Street, at the Porter Square Subway "T" stop on the redline. What a beautiful selection!!! I could spend hours there, and I fully intend to add to my stash. I'm going back to buy some soon. I was so glad I found it. Yarn is my only 401K. I don't care what happens to me in the future. In the book, "Heaven changes Everything" it says that there is going to be a big war. So enjoy every day one day at a time. PTL


----------



## knitwitgalaxy (Jul 27, 2012)

Galaxy Knitter said:


> Three cheers for knitting and crocheting, and kittens!!!
> I found a new yarn store in Cambridge, MA. The little red house on White Street, at the Porter Square Subway "T" stop on the redline. What a beautiful selection!!! I could spend hours there, and I fully intend to add to my stash. I'm going back to buy some soon. I was so glad I found it. Yarn is my only 401K. I don't care what happens to me in the future. In the book, "Heaven changes Everything" it says that there is going to be a big war. So enjoy every day one day at a time. PTL


What is 401K please.

Loved this thread, we are all so alike, I have a fairly big stash mostly sorted & labeled in clear see through lidded boxes.


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

How many of us are on KP?


----------



## Angela W (Aug 31, 2011)

Who knows? Will KP headquarters tell us?


----------



## Galaxy Knitter (Apr 12, 2015)

A 401K is an American retirement savings account that you only pay income taxes on it when you withdraw money. The biggest trouble with it is that most people have it in mutual funds or the stock market, which might collapse at any moment, according to some articles on the web!!!


----------



## 133163 (May 11, 2015)

Galaxy Knitter said:


> I feel like I'm going crazy buying yarn every week. I keep telling myself that the prices will go up in the Fall.
> But I can't stop myself.
> I live paycheck to paycheck, and I'm dipping into my savings, which was pitiful to begin with.


I was going to say there is no such thing as too much yarn, but then I read your post. I have no really good advice in this case. Best to stay out of the stores altogether. Take cash only and only enough to buy the groceries. I guess saying 'moderation in all things' is pretty useless isn't it. I wish you all the best in your efforts.


----------



## 133163 (May 11, 2015)

gremlin_in_the_attic said:


> I'm being brave and hoping I don't get banned from this group -- my personal opinion: Stash is a burden. Stash is too much pressure. Yarn is meant to run through our fingers and turn into something wonderful; it is not meant to sit on a shelf.
> Enjoy your current project(s). It's OK to look ahead, dream and plan. Know what you will make next in your queue, keep an eye on the sales and buy only when you are ready to begin work on your project. It's OK to have more than one project on your hook / needles (I limit myself to 3) but be aware of your time limits. You can't take it with you and you don't win anything by dieing with the biggest stash. Stash happens! You will always have bits and ends, maybe even an extra skein from your completed projects. You will have these to play with and dream.
> 
> Personally, I need to work them into my queue and use them up in hats, mittens or a stashbuster scarf. Yarn on the shelf makes me nuts!


I really, really admire your strength. Good for you!! And I absolutely mean that.


----------



## Angela W (Aug 31, 2011)

Much as I love buying yarn, having quite a lot of yarn so that when I get an idea/thought/urge I am ready to go and make whatever has come into my mind, I think some people have what would be medically diagnosed as "addiction" ... fine buy yarns, have a "stash", but don't let it dominate/take over your life.


----------



## 133163 (May 11, 2015)

Stuff expands to fill the space allotted. I remember hearing that somewhere. Perhaps we can adapt it to yarn expanding to cover the patterns bookmarked. Nah! If I did that, with the number of patterns I have bookmarked, I would need another whole shed for my yarn.

The addiction is very real and because it is medically harmless, meaning it is not the same as smoking or drinking or using drugs, it is still a compulsion that we know in our hearts we need to address especially if we neglect other expenses and commitments in order to buy yarn. Still, we do love the beautiful colours and textures and the possibilities that yarn presents to us. Which way to go? I honestly do not know, outside of "moderation in all things". I try to keep that in mind.


----------



## Katieknits (Jul 22, 2011)

gremlin_in_the_attic said:


> I'm being brave and hoping I don't get banned from this group -- my personal opinion: Stash is a burden. Stash is too much pressure. Yarn is meant to run through our fingers and turn into something wonderful; it is not meant to sit on a shelf.
> Enjoy your current project(s). It's OK to look ahead, dream and plan. Know what you will make next in your queue, keep an eye on the sales and buy only when you are ready to begin work on your project. It's OK to have more than one project on your hook / needles (I limit myself to 3) but be aware of your time limits. You can't take it with you and you don't win anything by dieing with the biggest stash. Stash happens! You will always have bits and ends, maybe even an extra skein from your completed projects. You will have these to play with and dream. Personally, I need to work them into my queue and use them up in hats, mittens or a stashbuster scarf. Yarn on the shelf makes me nuts!


I feel the same way lately. I've been crocheting a colorful rug and trying to use up yarn leftover from other projects. I'm using 3 strands of yarn & making a dent. Most of my stash came when I got back into knitting and I purchased yarn but not with a good plan in mind or not enough yarn for project. Also, when friends found out I was knitting I inherited big bags of their yarn they were no longer using. I was thrilled & grateful but some came without labels and at the time I didn't know enough about different kinds of yarn. Just bad planning as I didn't really know what I was doing. I haven't bought anymore new yarn in about 6 months and just ordered some but have a specific project in mind to use the yarn for. I've also been making hats, mittens with stash. I want to be more particular in the yarn I purchase and try out new yarns in the future. 
I seem to do better with one big project and get her done and then maybe a smaller project going but not much more. I like mindless knitting for when watching tv and more detailed in another project for keeping my interest. 
For me, it's all about learning about myself and how I'm happiest with my knitting life. To much stash makes me nervous. 😁


----------



## Galaxy Knitter (Apr 12, 2015)

Thanks to everyone who posted in this fascinating subject!! I am taking a sweater class at LYS this September 2nd or 9th, for 5 classes every 2 weeks, I am determined to make a top-down sweater, with enough help to succeed. I bought a $7 pattern, and 16 skeins of 98 yard yarn for this cardigan. I have Knitter's Pride exchangeables, and I need to buy some different circular needles and DPN to do the sweater. So right now, to get ready, I am doing swatches in the same yarn that I ordered. Until I get some more projects done, I won't be buying any more yarn.

Sincerely, Cathy, Galaxy Knitter


----------



## 133163 (May 11, 2015)

I am actually having a yarn conniption just now. I have't bought any new yarn in months. We have to go out tomorrow to pick up a prescription and I also want to go to Michael's with my trusty 40% off coupon to buy some fabric paint. Long story short, do not clean the sink with bleach when you are wearing a red top. Wee little splashes will find their way to your top. I plan to paint a little flower stamp I have and cover the little bleached out spots. Anyway, I saw a pattern for a really cool baby blanket that I want to try. It is done in Caron and wouldn't you know Michael's carries Caron. Soooooo, maybe I will feed my conniption and buy some yarn for this project. Not too much, mind you, just enough. Hmmm.


----------



## Galaxy Knitter (Apr 12, 2015)

orilliastitcher said:


> I am actually having a yarn conniption just now. I have't bought any new yarn in months. We have to go out tomorrow to pick up a prescription and I also want to go to Michael's with my trusty 40% off coupon to buy some fabric paint. Anyway, I saw a pattern for a really cool baby blanket that I want to try. It is done in Caron and wouldn't you know Michael's carries Caron. Soooooo, maybe I will feed my conniption and buy some yarn for this project. Not too much, mind you, just enough. Hmmm.


Hi Orilliastitcher, enjoy your conniption!!! I'm not buying any more yarn until I finish my Inisheer Sweater Wrap by Bonnie Barker, (Contemporary Celtic Design) and a top down knitted sweater in a class starting September 9th.


----------



## Galaxy Knitter (Apr 12, 2015)

meems said:


> Too much yarn? Too much yarn - never knew there was such a thing. I always say, I don't smoke, drink, or run around - I'm sure my yarn habit is cheaper than all that.
> meems


You're right. Cram as much yarn in your house or apartment that you can get away with. I'm having a blast.


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

I had been doing quite, getting my stash down and not buying more yarn, until the last couple of months... Now I've probably replaced what I have used and more... :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## Katieknits (Jul 22, 2011)

chooksnpinkroses said:


> I had been doing quite, getting my stash down and not buying more yarn, until the last couple of months... Now I've probably replaced what I have used and more... :roll: :roll: :roll:


Me too, but I felt justified by getting my stash way down. Now I look at every sale and feel shopping urges constantly. I tried. I tend to go in spurts. 
What I purchased is some yarn for a specific project and some tools that I have been wanting for quite some time. I just got the yarn and tools should arrive on Monday so maybe I can keep myself happy for a little while. :roll: :roll:


----------



## Galaxy Knitter (Apr 12, 2015)

I have bought a lot of yarn this summer, fingering and sport. I can hardly see the fingering (sock) yarn. I have a pattern for socks, but I am doing a big swatch first. I need practice and I am terrified of dropping a stitch on a sock.


----------



## Galaxy Knitter (Apr 12, 2015)

chooksnpinkroses said:


> I had been doing quite, getting my stash down and not buying more yarn, until the last couple of months... Now I've probably replaced what I have used and more... :roll: :roll: :roll:


I am very happy this summer with my yarn-buying. DH said he supports my knitting/crocheting as long as he's employed.


----------



## Galaxy Knitter (Apr 12, 2015)

britmaid said:


> I live in the country and for a long time I was feeding about 50 stray cats -mother nature has taken care of most of them so im down to 5 -but luv em all


When I lived i in Oklahoma (in a disaster marriage) for 10 years, my ex's 4000 sq ft house was next to acres and acres of hay fields. Rats everywhere, so we fed Walmart Special Kitty dry cat food to a dozen out door cats, and we had zero rats or mice. They had kittens every year, and they came and went, but it was nice. I never pet or held them, because I didn't know what they had done in those fields. Once, a really beat-up cat down by the creek on our property was acting crazy, so a hunter neighbor shot it dead. It didn't suffer any more. Maybe it had rabies, I don't know. 
A possum used to come up and eat with the cats, and a turtle occasionally ate with the cats also. We didn't feed them much, they had to hunt. But we never let them go thirsty or starve. We never aquired these cats, they just showed up. We saw deer in the field. My ex-husband saw a mountain lion one day.


----------



## ParkerEliz (Mar 21, 2011)

I'm working to clean up/reorganize my craft room. While doing it, I have gathered 2 bags for the local Salvation Army and another bag of yarns for two friends at work. 

It actually feels better letting some of it go! I intend to continue my decluttering.


----------



## JlsH (Dec 21, 2012)

i didn't know the term "too much" ever applied to yarn! I keep trying to inventory mine but.......


----------



## Angela W (Aug 31, 2011)

I sometimes think I have "too much" but then something or some idea comes along that takes care of it!


----------



## dog lady (Apr 30, 2012)

I'm vacationing in Wyoming and bought 4 skeins of bison yarn-because I could and if not now-when??


----------



## Bubba24 (Jan 2, 2012)

I'm trying to be good. I'm going on vacation in September and I have a feeling I'm going to fall off the wagon.


----------



## Yeye (Feb 1, 2013)

I wonder if we should form a support group for knitters anonymous.. or... unanimous? Something has to be done with yarn addiction. I confess, I am one who promises herself to stop, seeing that even if I knit 16 hours a day, for the rest of my life I will not finish my stash! By the way, I am 85!


----------



## Angela W (Aug 31, 2011)

I recently used up a lot of balls of bright or strong colours... not suitable for the baby blankets etc that I make for my fave animal sanctuary/charity to sell to help raise funds.. So I did granny squares in the strong/bright colours, worked one row of crochet around each square in black, so when all sewn together, the strong colours with narrow black edging looked like a stained glass window... very attractive, though i say it myself!!!


----------



## Angela W (Aug 31, 2011)

I'm 85 too... but so what, if we can't indulge ourselves now.... when??? I use up all my "collection" anyhow some way or another, knitting items (or crocheting items for my favourite animal sanctuary/charity to sell to help raise funds.


----------



## Jillpr (Mar 15, 2011)

I have a very large stash as well, so for a while I used only what I had. Was doing so good until lion brand came out with Mandala. Bought 2 skeins. Still looking for the perfect pattern for them Ah, but then Red Heart came out with the Ombre yarn, and I am a sucker for ombre yarns and decided to make shawls for granddaughters and daughter inlaw for Christmas. Worked the pattern up no problem, but the more of the shawl I did, the more I hated it . so now I am back to using up stash. with those yarns added to stash. Hope to come up with great patterns for the "new yarns" soon.


----------

